# next nexus + android 4.2 rumor thread



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

The LG Nexus is coming out next month, and I was wondering how many people were going to keep their Galaxy Nexus and not upgrade yet. I just got a Gnex month ago and signed on for 2 years, so I'm hoping there will be support for it for at least 20 more months. What do you guys think?

EDIT:
So I guess this is now a rumor thread.. Enjoy! Post anything and everything, just try to keep conversation somewhat related to the topic haha

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Nexus phones will always have great support and have a longer development life.

So I won't be switching. Specially since I used my upgrade to buy an S3 to keep my unlimited data for 2 more years. Then I sold it and made enough to pay for my S3 and Gnex that I bought off contract 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

Slomies said:


> Nexus phones will always have great support and have a longer development life.
> 
> So I won't be switching. Specially since I used my upgrade to buy an S3 to keep my unlimited data for 2 more years. Then I sold it and made enough to pay for my S3 and Gnex that I bought off contract
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's smart! How much did you sell it for and how? 
_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Already left for the S3. Waiting on the Note 2 and this year's Nexus lineup.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

If I had the money to buy it out right I would. The LG Nexus is based on the Optimus G THE super phone. It will have to be at least 32GBs for me though. And on Verizon. But I'm happy keeping my GNex I know development will continue for at least two years. And we will always have the latest software version. I'm also keeping my eye on the Motorola Nexus rumor. And the galaxy nexus2 rumor. And let's not first HTC and Sony Nexus rumor. After all there could be quite a few Nexus this year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Not a chance. I will not settle for another Samsung piece.. So disappointed in the Gnex its not even funny. I only stay with it because I am a rom/android addict and currently it is the only offering. I am out of contract in January so ill be leaving VZW for some unlocked GSM goodness


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Just bought a razr maxx on craigslist because I can't deal with the gnex battery life. I want a moto nexus with the same battery life as the razer maxx. If the lg nexus has battery life like the razr maxx I'll consider it.


----------



## srimay (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling the gnex and leaving android for wp8 and the lumia 920. Been on android since its inception, time to try something else

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

My phone is not a PC replacement, so I really don't care that much how new my phone is as long as it works and can be updated to the latest AOSP.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought there were going to be multiple nexus units.. Are you sure this isn't just more rumors? I saw an article about a possible LG nexus, but I saw the same from HTC and Samsung. I'm honestly believing the multiple OEM route.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

I will probably catch a lot of hate for this, but I left for the iphone 5.

Ahh don't kill me. 

I'm not an LG fan after dealing with their TVs, and may come back for a Motorola Nexus if one should ever be developed. The Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD looks nice.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> I will probably catch a lot of hate for this, but I left for the iphone 5.
> 
> Ahh don't kill me.
> 
> I'm not an LG fan after dealing with their TVs, and may come back for a Motorola Nexus if one should ever be developed. The Motorola Droid Razr Maxx HD looks nice.


 Hey man to each their own. This is one debate which I do joke about from time to time, but the truth is choice as a consumer is great so nobody should be critiqued for their choice.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Hey man to each their own. This is one debate which I do joke about from time to time, but the truth is choice as a consumer is great so nobody should be critiqued for their choice.


Totally agree, each to their own, until they come and complain to everyone else about their choice







. If they don't, then everyone should use the phone they like.


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope they do make a Motorola Nexus. I came from a DROID X and I absolutely loved it. It was indestructible and just an all around amazing phone. The only reason I upgraded was that it got to the point where there was literally 1 developer who was only semi active.

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Royboo said:


> I hope they do make a Motorola Nexus. I came from a DROID X and I absolutely loved it. It was indestructible and just an all around amazing phone. The only reason I upgraded was that it got to the point where there was literally 1 developer who was only semi active.
> 
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


 I liked the Droid X, but from a materials standpoint my favorite phone will always be the original droid. That thing was a tank.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. Never been happier with a phone. The only way I would leave is if the new one was given to me. I'm never without a charger so that alleviated the biggest issue with the Nexus and honestly battery life only became an issue since I got LTE. Great battery life is only a toggle switch away should I get stuck without a charger for whatever reason.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

If there is a gnexus 2 with the 4412 exynos thats rumor'd ill be getting that.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> Yep. Never been happier with a phone. The only way I would leave is if the new one was given to me. I'm never without a charger so that alleviated the biggest issue with the Nexus and honestly battery life only became an issue since I got LTE. Great battery life is only a toggle switch away should I get stuck without a charger for whatever reason.


I don't consider it great battery life even on wifi when no matter what rom/kernel combo I use I've never gotten more than 2.5 hours screen on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Inelastic (Sep 11, 2011)

I got my phone back at the end of June, a few days before Verizon cut off the upgrades while keeping unlimited. I don't make enough money to rotate through phones that fast and since I don't plan on getting anymore on upgrades (keeping my unlimited plan), I plan on keeping this one for a long time.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Where is the actual announcement from Google that LG will be making this phone and it will be released next month? I can't say I'd switch without seeing an official release announcement with specs included.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> I don't consider it great battery life even on wifi when no matter what rom/kernel combo I use I've never gotten more than 2.5 hours screen on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Unfortunate. I usually get 3-4 on WiFi or 3G.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll stay here with the G Nexus... at least until an obviously better Nexus is out and devs are clearly going to it... Otherwise, I'd say this is probably the most supported phone ever and will be for awhile.. It's just the way the Nexus line is... AOSP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Unfortunate. I usually get 3-4 on WiFi or 3G.


That's crazy, I'd see what APPS are using your power. With heavy use, I still get at least 5 hours. I have two batteries which helps.. Just throw the new one in and forget about it. You can get a spare battery and dock charger for about $45 at Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I will simply c if any really nice devices come out besides this rumored lg nexus.. I don't c this lg nexus being substantially better than the nexus.. so until something comes out that really grabs my attention.. I'll b here for a while.. I still need to get
e a nexus 7 lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> That's crazy, I'd see what APPS are using your power. With heavy use, I still get at least 5 hours. I have two batteries which helps.. Just throw the new one in and forget about it. You can get a spare battery and dock charger for about $45 at Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You get 5 hours of screen on time? Might be the first person I've ever seen get it consistently.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

how about we wait till we get an actual release from google about this LG phone if its real, this is just a rumor, and a bad one at that.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes cause do not want LG.


----------



## 52brandon (Jul 27, 2012)

the LG phone's specs are pretty damn sweet. Unless they completely dropped the ball on one or 2 little things, I expect the phone to be their re-emergence into the smartphone world. I can't say until it is actually released, but based off my impression from the specs, I would love one. However, I likely wont be affording it anytime soon. I still love my GNEX enough that I sure as hell wont be complaining though


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm on Verizon so I have another year before getting a subsidized. If the new nexus is really awesome I might pick up a used one or something. A better camera would be great but it sounds like the new lg nexus will have an lcd screen, a big disappointment to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> I'm on Verizon so I have another year before getting a subsidized. If the new nexus is really awesome I might pick up a used one or something. A better camera would be great but it sounds like the new lg nexus will have an lcd screen, a big disappointment to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


If it has a screen like the HTC One x then it will have one of the best screens out. And it's LCD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be sticking with my GNex. I have an upgrade available now, but I'm still very pleased with my device and none of the other phones put have really wowed me enough to give it up.

I know the GNex has its flaws for some people, but the only problem I've had was lint in the mic...which was my fault and easily removed. I've never dropped a call or anything signal-wise...so I got lucky there. Battery does suck, but I have 3 and an external battery charger..

So why would I leave?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm as many others also gonna stick with my GNex.
The only time that I would buy the next Nexus is if they made the screen a tad smaller and improved the battery-life.

Nope, I'm going to stay with the Galaxy Nexus, since this phone just works. And works pretty damn well.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hands down the worst battery life I've ever seen on a phone









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> I'm as many others also gonna stick with my GNex.
> The only time that I would buy the next Nexus is if they made the screen a tad smaller and improved the battery-life.
> 
> Nope, I'm going to stay with the Galaxy Nexus, since this phone just works. And works pretty damn well.


I love the screen size and I'd hate a smaller one. But +1 on battery life. Its definitely not a deal breaker though, I'd rather have a nexus device than a RAZR maxx any day.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Barf said:


> I love the screen size and I'd hate a smaller one. But +1 on battery life. Its definitely not a deal breaker though, I'd rather have a nexus device than a RAZR maxx any day.


Yeah I'd also have an easily unlockable Nexus any day over a locked RAZR Maxx. Because even if the RAZR Maxx (IMO) have perfect screen size and long battery life, not using stock android is a dealbreaker for me.

I also think that battery-life is a growing concern, which I think companies should start to put some effort in. Like, I don't need my phone to be able to run Crysis 3 on Ultra and last 2 hours. I need a phone that can last for 2 days with HEAVY usage.


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Word on the street is that Google will announce a new incremental Android update when unveiling this year's new Nexus-branded handsets, Android 4.2, which is apparently still going to be called Jelly Bean. And it looks like the new software version has already been spotted

http://www.androidauthority.com/android-4-2-spotted-nexus-7-galaxy-nexus-motorola-razr-nexus-motorola-nexus-tablet-120541/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> Yeah I'd also have an easily unlockable Nexus any day over a locked RAZR Maxx. Because even if the RAZR Maxx (IMO) have perfect screen size and long battery life, not using stock android is a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> I also think that battery-life is a growing concern, which I think companies should start to put some effort in. Like, I don't need my phone to be able to run Crysis 3 on Ultra and last 2 hours. I need a phone that can last for 2 days with HEAVY usage.


companies think that 2-3mm is really going to be what sells a phone, so they can say how super thin it is. When in real life something like 2-5mm isn't really going to make much of a difference as far as look and feel goes only for marketing. One place 2-5mm makes a huge difference is battery life, that can make a HUGE difference when it comes to fitting a bigger battery in there, and I would bet a lot of money that most people would rather their phone be 10mm thick with a really long battery over a 7mm phone with a stupidly small battery.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly? I'm not waiting for any device atm, my heart was broken when the Incredible 4G came out. (All I wanted was a VZW One X variant, and they picked in essence a One S/V hybrid)

In my heart I'm an HTC Fanboy my first smartphone was an HTC WinMo, and after that I've tried other devices but none ever felt as nice to me as HTCs' from the Incredible to the Thunderbolt. But all their newer phones on VZW we're crap, So if they pick their game up and their next release is on point I'll use my upgrade. But if not I'm going to wait till my contract is up and head somewhere else and my only choice in my area is T-Mo or Sprint (ATT here is crap, Verizon is best but psh and no MetroPCS or anything supports my area oddly)

Also, did I read it right somebody WANTS an Exynos? I find that odd, as I've recently heard that development on Exynos chips is just gonna go downhill.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Nu nu nu nullified! Jean-Baptiste Queru Yesterday 23:52+6 +Artem RussakovskiI - Those days it seems like there are entire chains of posts, where one blog posts an unsubstantiated article, another re-posts it as a rumor, another re-posts it as a leak, another re-posts it as a fact, and it then gets translated into other languages where the subtlety of the attribution chain gets lost, and people take it as certainty.

Given my job, I happen to know the plan for the next release: the version number, the target release date, the hardware, the feature set, and it's really hilarious to compare that to the rumors


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Merged rumor threads together. We really don't need more than one.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

nativi said:


> If it has a screen like the HTC One x then it will have one of the best screens out. And it's LCD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry "best" screen or not, once you have a nice amoled screen, lcd blacks look terribly gray. Plus I enjoy the power savings, or at least the possibility.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Royboo said:


> That's smart! How much did you sell it for and how?
> _/*KingBoo*\_
> +^""*Gnex*""^+
> \_|¤DroidX¤|_/


I sold it for $600 on craigslist. I didn't want to sell it on eBay due to all the fees.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Nu nu nu nullified! Jean-Baptiste Queru Yesterday 23:52+6 +Artem RussakovskiI - Those days it seems like there are entire chains of posts, where one blog posts an unsubstantiated article, another re-posts it as a rumor, another re-posts it as a leak, another re-posts it as a fact, and it then gets translated into other languages where the subtlety of the attribution chain gets lost, and people take it as certainty.
> 
> Given my job, I happen to know the plan for the next release: the version number, the target release date, the hardware, the feature set, and it's really hilarious to compare that to the rumors


Got a link for that?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Given my job, I happen to know the plan for the next release: the version number, the target release date, the hardware, the feature set, and it's really hilarious to compare that to the rumors


Why don't you clear it all up for us then....


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> Why don't you clear it all up for us then....


Uh, he was quoting JBQ, lol. He should have given a link though. I hate when people cite things without links.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/103876278794381402383/posts/LtrVVn9o6SW

Above link from android police talking about being "trolled" on android 4.2 next nexus and original post on g+ was the one JBQ commented in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Uh, he was quoting JBQ, lol. He should have given a link though. I hate when people cite things without links.


Dammit lol.


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> I don't consider it great battery life even on wifi when no matter what rom/kernel combo I use I've never gotten more than 2.5 hours screen on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Something must be up with your phone, a lot of people are getting close to 5 hours.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

anewday said:


> Something must be up with your phone, a lot of people are getting close to 5 hours.


+1. I have gotten 5hrs screen on time with only WiFi.


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

Barf said:


> +1. I have gotten 5hrs screen on time with only WiFi.


+2 here 6hrs on WiFi only.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Not everyone uses WiFi only. Some of us leave the house once in awhile.

I usually see 1.5 hrs screen on. 2 if I'm lucky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Not everyone uses WiFi only. Some of us leave the house once in awhile.
> 
> I usually see 1.5 hrs screen on. 2 if I'm lucky.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I uses to get 5 with ICS, now I can only get about 3 or 3 1/2, no matter which radios used.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I uses to get 5 with ICS, now I can only get about 3 or 3 1/2, no matter which radios used.
> 
> -Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


Used to get 5 hours screen on time on WiFi or data? If data, that's ridiculous. If WiFi, radios have no effect on WiFi.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

mil0ck said:


> Yeah I'd also have an easily unlockable Nexus any day over a locked RAZR Maxx. Because even if the RAZR Maxx (IMO) have perfect screen size and long battery life, not using stock android is a dealbreaker for me.
> I also think that battery-life is a growing concern, which I think companies should start to put some effort in. Like, I don't need my phone to be able to run Crysis 3 on Ultra and last 2 hours. I need a phone that can last for 2 days with HEAVY usage.


I have the 3800mah battery from Hyperion ($20) and now that it's properly broken in my GNex can out-duel my wife's MAXX.







I had to get the larger battery because, as we are all aware, the battery life totally sucks and I just wasn't willing to give up my GNex for that reason alone. I even went as far as getting an extra $10 TPU case for it and a $5 Garmin vehicle mount... and with a bit of Dremel tool trickery and some LocTite I crafted myself a slick little vehicle mount to fit the larger battery.

I used to constantly worry about battery percentages, now I have no qualms over going to bed with 50% left, knowing it is more than enough to get through till next evening with some to spare.

The point of all this is that I'm perfectly comfortable with it and if a suitable replacement isn't made available then I have no issues holding onto it for another year. I'm not exactly sure what it will take to get me away from my GNex, but I'll know it when I see it... and I'm pretty sure it's not this rumored LG device.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

I couldn't get 5 hours screen on ever. Are you guys talking gsm or CDMA?

I have never seen 3 hours screen time on any ROM since I got this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd switch for a Nokia Nexus.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

52brandon said:


> the LG phone's specs are pretty damn sweet. Unless they completely dropped the ball on one or 2 little things, I expect the phone to be their re-emergence into the smartphone world. I can't say until it is actually released, but based off my impression from the specs, I would love one. However, I likely wont be affording it anytime soon. I still love my GNEX enough that I sure as hell wont be complaining though


As someone who used to write reviews for AnandTech, I can say specs alone do not make a great phone for me. There is a reason top-spec laptops get lower ratings than ones made a couple years prior, even when doing current side by side comparisons. The only specs that have unconditional buying power are computer components, and only when drivers play well with them. Great laptops and phones have always received rave reviews on things like keyboard, screen, battery, form factor / size, weight, and human interfaces in general. There will always be a phone / laptop with better specs than the last one. It really means nothing until I've had it in my hands for a few weeks.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> I couldn't get 5 hours screen on ever. Are you guys talking gsm or CDMA?
> 
> I have never seen 3 hours screen time on any ROM since I got this phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


We are talking about WiFi ONLY. i.e. you don't leave your house all day, only on WiFi. A situation in which gsm vs CDMA would not matter at all. 3hrs is the most screen on time I've ever seen on CDMA.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I really find it hard to believe people get five hours on screen time, even with WiFi.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

I carry five or six spare batteries in my pocket for the GN LTE phone. Unfortunately, I am finding myself having to go through a lot of those backup spares.

Hopefully, updates to the OS will fix a lot of the problems. You can't turn all of them off and expect a useful phone. For instance, location services is a battery killer. But when I turn it off, anything location based takes a lot longer when I need it, eg location tagging. Media scanner still drives me mad. I've deleted most of the pictures on the phone and it still burns the battery. (Is media scanner or manager something that OEMs replace with their own? That is, is this a problem only we Nexus owners experience, that owners of non-Nexus phones like the S3 don't?

I'm stil at least a year away from a subsidized upgrade, but I cannot wait that long. I think one year is the longest I can wait with the rate of change of these phones before it feels obsolete.

The SIII and Note 2 look attractive, but I will hold out a few months longer. I would like to see an Android or GN phone with the S4 Pro chip.


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I really find it hard to believe people get five hours on screen time, even with WiFi.


This.

Battery life is really the only thing I don't like about my Gnex (Verizon CDMA version). If I had the Razr Max battery life I wouldn't think about switching. With that said, the Optimus G has some wicked features, such as changing the transparency of videos and calls so you can easily get back to your home screens and swipe though them without interruption. I also like that you can draw ont he screen, which would come in handy to take a quick memo or phone number. I'd love to see features like that implemented into 4.2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nuance said:


> GSM or Verizon version? 5 hours is crazy, almost unbelievable.
> 
> Again, GSM unlocked or on Verizon? I know no one on Verizon's variant getting that much screen time. I can barely get 3 with the 2100 extended battery.
> 
> This.


 I get 5 hours... I'm on cdma verizon. It's not that difficult. I don't game that much on it or anything like that. I don't see what's so unbelievable and honestly why lie about it?


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> I carry five or six spare batteries in my pocket for the GN LTE phone. Unfortunately, I am finding myself having to go through a lot of those backup spares.
> 
> Hopefully, updates to the OS will fix a lot of the problems. You can't turn all of them off and expect a useful phone. For instance, location services is a battery killer. But when I turn it off, anything location based takes a lot longer when I need it, eg location tagging. Media scanner still drives me mad. I've deleted most of the pictures on the phone and it still burns the battery. (Is media scanner or manager something that OEMs replace with their own? That is, is this a problem only we Nexus owners experience, that owners of non-Nexus phones like the S3 don't?
> 
> ...


What are you doing on your phone that you go through that many batteries in a day??


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I get 5 hours... I'm on cdma verizon. It's not that difficult. I don't game that much on it or anything like that. I don't see what's so unbelievable and honestly why lie about it?


No one is saying you're lying.  How about some details, though? Even on Wi-Fi only I cannot come close to getting 5 hours, not on Jelly Bean anyway. What ROM and kernel you using? You set your screen on auto-brightness? Mine is set to 50% (I think auto looks too dull all the time).

This is actually derailing the thread, so feel free to PM me instead, as I'd love a settings guide on how to get five hours (without turning on airplane mode, turning off GPS...basically making the phone useless).

Edit: pics attached. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Detonation said:


> Some of us don't want to carry around a brick


Hahaha, I'd hardly call it a brick.










Enjoy your crappy battery life.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I get 5 hours... I'm on cdma verizon. It's not that difficult. I don't game that much on it or anything like that. I don't see what's so unbelievable and honestly why lie about it?


I'm on your side. I can typically get between 4-5 hours if on wifi as well.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Some of us don't want to carry around a brick
> 
> What are you doing on your phone that you go through that many batteries in a day??


Good question. A good amount of Facebook; uploading pix; having PTT apps like Voxer in the background. I use the phone a lot but I don't think so much that it should burn so many batteries. Sometimes battery just drains when I am doing nothing. Like last overnight battery drained 50+% Was LTE on? I'm not sure.

I run CPU Spy, Better Battery Status, Badass, etc etc. Can't seem to pin down all the problems. I delete apps that are battery killers and not useful, but I won't delete all the bad apps that do make the phone useful.

Problems that I can identify are media scanner and location services.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nuance said:


> No one is saying you're lying.  How about some details, though? Even on Wi-Fi only I cannot come close to getting 5 hours, not on Jelly Bean anyway. What ROM and kernel you using? You set your screen on auto-brightness? Mine is set to 50% (I think auto looks too dull all the time).
> 
> This is actually derailing the thread, so feel free to PM me instead, as I'd love a settings guide on how to get five hours (without turning on airplane mode, turning off GPS...basically making the phone useless).
> 
> Edit: pics attached. What am I doing wrong?


 No no no no no no no. Wow man that's twice today. My tone was incorrect and I apologize. Lol. I didn't mean personally I just mean in general and I wasn't calling you out at all... Lol I'm such an ass. Honestly I get that life on a simple day in other words just texts and calls. Honestly with my schedule unless it's a day off that's all I have time for. I may check MMA fights or sports scores, but that's it. On a super heavy day whether it be lots of tethering or navigation I usually bring two just in case. Once again I apologize for my tone.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone post a screen shot of 5 hours screen on time with no intermittent charging otherwise I don't believe it. I just threw a Netflix video on and killed about 45% battery in 44 minutes. Auto brightness on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

I also have no battery drain issues when screen is off. No bad wake locks or anything. Its only my screen on drain that is abysmal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

The phone does indeed have specs that rival most budget end laptops, but as others have stated "good specs does not a good phone make". If the phone will indeed just be a non-carrier branded LG Optimus G I personally don't feel a need to switch from my Galaxy Nexus. Sure the S4 pro processor will stomp the OMAP 4460, but I don't need that kind of power yet; sure the 1280x768 resolution IPS screen will look amazing, but I'm still blown away by my upgrade to a SAMOLED; sure, and extra gig of RAM is always a good thing, but I don't think it's necessary just yet; the 13MP camera is just icing on the cake, because in all honesty this is the biggest thing the GNex is lacking (even though it's intended as a DEVELOPER phone). The LG will stomp the pants off of the GNex in any hardware related test you can think of, but I see no reason to switch away from a phone that has been nothing but good since the day I got it; plus I'm not fond of the physical design the LG Optimus G has. Unless Google comes out with some amazing new stuff that only the new LG Nexus could run, and that I actually more or less need vs want, I'll be sticking with the black beauty herself.

P.S. I also am not too fond of non-removable batteries; but it would be better if the battery life was akin to the RAZR Maxx


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Hahaha, I'd hardly call it a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll enjoy my slim phone. I have the Verizon extended battery and also carry the original if I know I'll need it. I've never had a problem getting through the day, usually still with the first battery. Yes, having a huge battery instead of having to swap them is small convenience, but for me it's not worth the bulk.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

androidfanatic said:


> Good question. A good amount of Facebook; uploading pix; having PTT apps like Voxer in the background. I use the phone a lot but I don't think so much that it should burn so many batteries. Sometimes battery just drains when I am doing nothing. Like last overnight battery drained 50+% Was LTE on? I'm not sure.
> 
> I run CPU Spy, Better Battery Status, Badass, etc etc. Can't seem to pin down all the problems. I delete apps that are battery killers and not useful, but I won't delete all the bad apps that do make the phone useful.
> 
> Problems that I can identify are media scanner and location services.


Do you have location history on? That was the biggest killer for me. Google Now wants you to turn it on but IMO its not worth it.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

This may be the next nexus. http://t.co/KJayzzvR


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> This may be the next nexus. http://t.co/KJayzzvR


How is it that some bum who appears to have his bed in his messy ass kitchen gets this phone before anyone else?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Barf said:


> How is it that some bum who appears to have his bed in his messy ass kitchen gets this phone before anyone else?


Maybe he's like 30, lives with his parents and his dad works for LG.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> Maybe he's like 30, lives with his parents and his dad works for LG.


Who knew he was into phones:


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Detonation said:


> I'll enjoy my slim phone. I have the Verizon extended battery and also carry the original if I know I'll need it. I've never had a problem getting through the day, usually still with the first battery. Yes, having a huge battery instead of having to swap them is small convenience, but for me it's not worth the bulk.


Ahhh, excellent point... just imagine how many times I missed out on a girl complimenting my very slim, fashion-sensible phone... and the only quasi sacrifices being about 5 extra millimeters in depth and at least quadruple the battery life.

But to keep on topic: the next Nexus I would even consider buying must have *at least* 3GB ram, quad-core processor (though hexa-core would be nice, quads will be a bit dated by November), minimum 64gig internal memory, HDMI-out (I'd like to use it as a computer replacement) and be no more than 7mm thick.

Battery life can be "meh"... that's not much of a factor so long as it is very slim.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> But to keep on topic: the next Nexus I would even consider buying must have *at least* 3GB ram, quad-core processor (though hexa-core would be nice, quads will be a bit dated by November), minimum 64gig internal memory, HDMI-out (I'd like to use it as a computer replacement) and be no more than 7mm thick.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

yarly said:


>


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> This may be the next nexus. http://t.co/KJayzzvR


I've only had a galaxy nexus, but did the nexus one and nexus s say HTC or Samsung on boot? Or just Google?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Ahhh, excellent point... just imagine how many times I missed out on a girl complimenting my very slim, fashion-sensible phone... and the only quasi sacrifices being about 5 extra millimeters in depth and at least quadruple the battery life.
> 
> But to keep on topic: the next Nexus I would even consider buying must have *at least* 3GB ram, quad-core processor (though hexa-core would be nice, quads will be a bit dated by November), minimum 64gig internal memory, HDMI-out (I'd like to use it as a computer replacement) and be no more than 7mm thick.
> 
> Battery life can be "meh"... that's not much of a factor so long as it is very slim.


We get it, you like your extended battery and don't mind how thick, fat, or ugly it makes your phone. However, the majority of people do mind those things.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Detonation said:


> We get it, you like your extended battery and don't mind how thick, fat, or ugly it makes your phone. However, the majority of people do mind those things.


Thanks for speaking on behalf of the majority. Guess I'll fall right into line and just goose step along with this majority for which you speak... kind of like those iPhone fans... wait, what?

Chill out. You're really annoying. All I did was say how much it like it. Why have you decided to troll my message and attack my preferences. Have you nothing better to do than brag about how you like slim phones with poor battery life? Does the phrase "to each his own" mean nothing to you? Can I not say that I like something without you telling me "the majority" indicates I'm wrong? I figured we were here to customize our phones how we see fit. Or is it how you see fit?

Going to sleep now. Battery reads 67% and I'm not going to plug it in. Neener.

Back on topic: forget everything else I mentioned earlier. As we all have learned from this dude who typed words right before me, slim is it. That's what really makes the phone. Slim.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

kbluhm said:


> But to keep on topic: the next Nexus I would even consider buying must have *at least* 3GB ram, quad-core processor (though hexa-core would be nice, quads will be a bit dated by November), minimum 64gig internal memory, HDMI-out (I'd like to use it as a computer replacement) and be no more than 7mm thick.


Ok, I submitted this to Google's suggestion box. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Thanks for speaking on behalf of the majority. Guess I'll fall right into line and just goose step along with this majority for which you speak... kind of like those iPhone fans... wait, what?
> 
> Chill out. You're really annoying. All I did was say how much it like it. Why have you decided to troll my message and attack my preferences. Have you nothing better to do than brag about how you like slim phones with poor battery life? Does the phrase "to each his own" mean nothing to you? Can I not say that I like something without you telling me "the majority" indicates I'm wrong? I figured we were here to customize our phones how we see fit. Or is it how you see fit?
> 
> ...


For the record, I too hate bulky phones. I only get extended batteries if I have no other choice. I prefer to just charge several times throughout the day than to have a bulky phone. I have the oem extended battery, but only because it doesn't add to the bulk of the phone.
I have a cradle on my desk, so anytime I'm at my desk my phone is charging. And I have a dock in my car, so anytime I'm driving my phone is charging. So battery life is not a big issue for me for those reasons. Add to that the fact that I came from a TBolt to the Gnex, and by comparison the Gnex has wonderful battery life versus the Tbolt.

With the oem extended battery, and a good rom (I use Liquid JB_RC3), battery life is really not too bad at all for a phone as powerful as the Gnex, at least in my opinion. Battery life on the Gnex is slightly better than what I would expect it to be. But like I said, maybe my expectations were low coming from a Tbolt.

But my Seidio Active case adds plenty of bulk to my phone without also adding a huge battery. I keep my phone in my jeans pocket most of the time, so it's not comfortable if it's really bulky.

Feel free to flame me for my opinion.


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

Whether you don't mind a bulky 3800 battery or not, I still find it hard to believe people are getting 5 hours on-screen time with the Verizon GNex without using a 3800 battery or turning off 4G, location services, GPS and/or the radios. The 2100 battery gave me an extra 15% or so in battery life, but I've only hit 3 hours on-screen time twice since. I am using the JBSourcery ROM and Franco r268-384 nightly kernel. What's the secret I am overlooking here?

Regarding the new Nexus, 3GB of ram isn't going to happen, because it's simply not necessary. I like the HDMI-out and 64GB internal storage suggestions, though. All of these LG leaked pictures within the past 24 hours are interesting, but many people believe the phone is in a dummy case, as to hide the actual appearance until the announcement later this month. Thoughts?


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

keeverw said:


> Does it mean anything to you? Cause from where I'm standing you are bashing him more than he's bashing you for your personal preferences.


My phone and the larger battery really doesn't add a lot of bulk when compared to other things I keep in my pants. And you have to be kidding me when you say I am bashing him. I don't think either of us have been bashing the other... just my Zack Morris phone versus his slim playing card.

In all honesty, when you stand 6'3" and weigh in at 200 lbs, a few extra millimeters really isn't going to interfere with my desire for better battery life. I can see someone 5'9", 160, having qualms over the added bulk. Doesn't bother me a bit and in my experience it even makes the phone easier to hold.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Thanks for speaking on behalf of the majority. Guess I'll fall right into line and just goose step along with this majority for which you speak... kind of like those iPhone fans... wait, what?
> 
> Chill out. You're really annoying. All I did was say how much it like it. Why have you decided to troll my message and attack my preferences. Have you nothing better to do than brag about how you like slim phones with poor battery life? Does the phrase "to each his own" mean nothing to you? Can I not say that I like something without you telling me "the majority" indicates I'm wrong? I figured we were here to customize our phones how we see fit. Or is it how you see fit?
> 
> ...


I've done nothing but share my opinion, not insult yours. I commented the phone is huge with the extended battery, then I explained I'd rather have a slim phone and swap batteries. Then you got all bent out of shape and have been on your sarcastic rants since then. Never said you couldn't or shouldn't use one, just that it makes the phone thick and fat, which is fact. Must have hit a personal note or something.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Nuance said:


> Whether you don't mind a bulky 3800 battery or not, I still find it hard to believe people are getting 5 hours on-screen time with the Verizon GNex without using a 3800 battery or turning off 4G, location services, GPS and/or the radios. The 2100 battery gave me an extra 15% or so in battery life, but I've only hit 3 hours on-screen time twice since. I am using the JBSourcery ROM and Franco r268-384 nightly kernel. What's the secret I am overlooking here?
> 
> Regarding the new Nexus, 3GB of ram isn't going to happen, because it's simply not necessary. I like the HDMI-out and 64GB internal storage suggestions, though. All of these LG leaked pictures within the past 24 hours are interesting, but many people believe the phone is in a dummy case, as to hide the actual appearance until the announcement later this month. Thoughts?


I believe there may be a few miscommunications between parties here.

5 hours screen on time is a reach even with with this very huge 5-lb brick of a battery that constantly requires me to carry around a 7.5 lb counterweight in my left hand so I am able to walk in a straight line. I have reached 4 and a half hours of screen time on a few occasions. I am wondering if people are mixing overall battery life with screen-on time. That would be plausible even with the mini extended battery that doesn't interfere with the phone's very attractive slimness. So I am with you there.

Second, all those specs I posted (64 gig internal, HDMI-out, 3gig ram, hexa-core processor) was a total lampoon. I figured they were outrageous enough for it to be obvious (I think yarly was onto me), but apparently people really are looking for ridiculously beefy phones to find the desire for those specs somewhat plausible.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Detonation said:


> I've done nothing but share my opinion, not insult yours. I commented the phone is huge with the extended battery, then I explained I'd rather have a slim phone and swap batteries. Then you got all bent out of shape and have been on your sarcastic rants since then. Never said you couldn't or shouldn't use one, just that it makes the phone thick and fat, which is fact. Must have hit a personal note or something.


No you're right. I must apologize, I think I was just in denial. In fact, just the other day I was standing around with a bunch of friends, or so I thought. We were laughing and kidding around, drinking beers, having a good time in general. Then I got a text message and figured I'd have a quick peek. Dude, I kid you not... the moment I took my phone out of my pocket everyone's face just dropped. They acted all distracted and uncomfortable. No one wanted to make eye contact with me. Seriously, almost immediately they're all like "um, I have this... thing, somewhere... just remembered, but... hey, we'll be in touch, ok?" as they backed away from me. That was when I noticed: they all have very slim phones. :\


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> No you're right. I must apologize, I think I was just in denial. In fact, just the other day I was standing around with a bunch of friends, or so I thought. We were laughing and kidding around, drinking beers, having a good time in general. Then I got a text message and figured I'd have a quick peek. Dude, I kid you not... the moment I took my phone out of my pocket everyone's face just dropped. They acted all distracted and uncomfortable. No one wanted to make eye contact with me. Seriously, almost immediately they're all like "um, I have this... thing, somewhere... just remembered, but... hey, we'll be in touch, ok?" as they backed away from me. That was when I noticed: they all have very slim phones. :\












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> Second, all those specs I posted (64 gig internal, HDMI-out, 3gig ram, hexa-core processor) was a total lampoon. I figured they were outrageous enough for it to be obvious (I think yarly was onto me), but apparently people really are looking for ridiculously beefy phones to find the desire for those specs somewhat plausible.


Sorry - it was hard to tell if you were being sarcastic because the HDMI-out and 64GB are totally plausible. The Hexa-core was funny, though, and was honestly the only thing I thought you were kidding about. My bad.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

kbluhm said:


> Dude, I kid you not... the moment I took my phone out of my pocket everyone's face just dropped. They acted all distracted and uncomfortable. No one wanted to make eye contact with me. Seriously, almost immediately they're all like "um, I have this... thing, somewhere... just remembered, but... hey, we'll be in touch, ok?" as they backed away from me. That was when I noticed: they all have very slim phones. :\


wat


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

kbluhm said:


> My phone and the larger battery really doesn't add a lot of bulk when compared to other things I keep in my pants. And you have to be kidding me when you say I am bashing him. I don't think either of us have been bashing the other... just my Zack Morris phone versus his slim playing card.


I thought you were being serious the first time I read that post, but the "Hexa core" gave it away and was kinda funny. As for the brick of a battery? I do not have one, and I will never have one because I enjoy the slimness of my phone with the OEM extended battery. I'd love to get as much battery life as the 3800 mAh battery, but it's just not worth it to me.

We all have our own views and opinions, and Detonation was not attacking you in anyway. Honestly, from my point of view, it looks like you took offense to not everyone liking a huge battery the same way you do. Nothing more to be said though, simple opinions.

And are you sure all your friends didn't leave you because they are iSheep?


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

thesoldier said:


> I thought you were being serious the first time I read that post, but the "Hexa core" gave it away and was kinda funny. As for the brick of a battery? I do not have one, and I will never have one because I enjoy the slimness of my phone with the OEM extended battery. I'd love to get as much battery life as the 3800 mAh battery, but it's just not worth it to me.
> 
> We all have our own views and opinions, and Detonation was not attacking you in anyway. Honestly, from my point of view, it looks like you took offense to not everyone liking a huge battery the same way you do. Nothing more to be said though, simple opinions.
> 
> And are you sure all your friends didn't leave you because they are iSheep?


I think he was also joking about having friends. No one could possibly be that concerned about their phones.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I thought you were being serious the first time I read that post, but the "Hexa core" gave it away and was kinda funny. As for the brick of a battery? I do not have one, and I will never have one because I enjoy the slimness of my phone with the OEM extended battery. I'd love to get as much battery life as the 3800 mAh battery, but it's just not worth it to me.
> 
> We all have our own views and opinions, and Detonation was not attacking you in anyway. Honestly, from my point of view, it looks like you took offense to not everyone liking a huge battery the same way you do. Nothing more to be said though, simple opinions.
> 
> And are you sure all your friends didn't leave you because they are iSheep?


+1

As a side-note though, I really don't think hexa-core phones are really as far away as all of that. Maybe two more generations down the road.
The next Nexus probably won't have hexacore, but the one after that very well might.
64Gb internal memory is no biggie, they make 64Gb micro-sd cards now, so it's not a stretch. And 3Gb ram is nothing either.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

kbluhm said:


> I believe there may be a few miscommunications between parties here.
> 
> 5 hours screen on time is a reach even with with this very huge 5-lb brick of a battery that constantly requires me to carry around a 7.5 lb counterweight in my left hand so I am able to walk in a straight line. I have reached 4 and a half hours of screen time on a few occasions. I am wondering if people are mixing overall battery life with screen-on time. That would be plausible even with the mini extended battery that doesn't interfere with the phone's very attractive slimness. So I am with you there.
> 
> Second, all those specs I posted (64 gig internal, HDMI-out, 3gig ram, hexa-core processor) was a total lampoon. I figured they were outrageous enough for it to be obvious (I think yarly was onto me), but apparently people really are looking for ridiculously beefy phones to find the desire for those specs somewhat plausible.


You are a little funny and a lot douchey.
Edit: That was a little douchey of me to call you douchey. My bad.

But in all seriousness, something is wrong with your phone if with that humongous battery you still can't get 5 hours of screen time on wifi.
I have 4G and Wifi turned on all the time, and I sync Tweetdeck and Friendcaster and one email account every 5 minutes, and I have push-sync on an additional exchange account on top of that. I also have all GPS services turned on, and probably a third of the day I have bluetooth turned on. And even when I am away from a charger, I haven't actually trended it, but I gaurantee I get better battery life than what your describing. And I think the rom/kernal has a lot to do with it.

It's a small computer that can make phone calls that you're carrying around. To have that kind of power in your hand, you have to pay a price, and battery life is the price you pay. My wife's Samsung dumbphone can go a couple of days with her texting and talking constantly. But I wouldn't trade her.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Google search bar on the leaked photos is not normal either. Also it says Google on all the other devices or Nexus. Not "with Google" I know one thing though if that back is glass which some think it may be I won't get it just out of the pure fact that it will be like an iphone. And not saying that out of hate but that's just screwed up its one thing Samsung adds home buttons but to do a design feature like that would be stupid and theyll get sued out the ass.

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/09/google-announces-the-android-4-1-2-update-being-released-to-aosp-today/

Looks like 4.1.2 has landed


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> http://www.androidpo...-to-aosp-today/
> 
> Looks like 4.1.2 has landed


Nice - just got a semi!


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

vcapezio said:


> I really find it hard to believe people get five hours on screen time, even with WiFi.


Meh I used to have pictures to prove it but they're on another device and I'm not nearly worried enough abut proving it to turn it on and post them.

I lied, I'll post up the screen shot when I get home. Couple things first:

1) My 5 hour screen on was on the STOCK IMM30B ICS leak with no kernel change. I've never come close to that on any Jelly Bean ROM I've ever tried.

2) It was purely on WiFi.

3) It was done with approx 6.75 hours of overall battery life, so 1.33 hours of standby. In other words it was nearly constant use from 100%-3% when I started charging again.

4) I'm not some God of the Gnex, I don't know why you've never been able to duplicate it, in fact I've never hit 5 again but could get 4-4.5 consistently. I have no secret tips, or cheats. I never shut anything down other than using WiFi.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

We can probably put the 4.2 rumors to rest right now and focus on 4.1.2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Had to boot up the old Nexus running an ICS ROM. If you ever need proof that JB is twice as fast, I suggest doing that. Wanted to bang my head against a wall because of the lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

^ICS doesn't count fellas; we were talking about Jelly Bean. Why would anyone care about battery life on a version of Android that GNex users aren't using anymore?


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nuance said:


> ^ICS doesn't count fellas; we were talking about Jelly Bean. Why would anyone care about battery life on a version of Android that GNex users aren't using anymore?


That wasn't specified by the poster. JB battery life sucks, there's no fix for it but it's entirely worth it when usability is brought into the discussion.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

If you want to see what it is like there is already a stock version available in the development section. 4.1.2 That is.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

My battery life on 4g and 35% screen brightness. Let a movie go on Netflix to test it. 1% drain per minute. So my phone is good enough to watch one movie on lte before dying. That's just awful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

uh anyway ...heres pics of the next nexus

from droid life

http://www.droid-lif...0/lg-nexus3.jpg

s4 quad 1.5 ghz
8gb storage
8mp cam
2gb ram

this dude has it on xda and is taking questions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1929142


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Why is everyone so obsessed with quad core processors when android hasn't even been optimized to run efficiently on dual core ? Slapping the highest specs together doesn't make for an amazing phone if its dead in a few hours.

Battery optimization (through software and hardware) should be the main focus of the next nexus. Dual core is more than enough.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Why is everyone so obsessed with quad core processors when android hasn't even been optimized to run efficiently on dual core ? Slapping the highest specs together doesn't make for an amazing phone if its dead in a few hours.
> 
> Battery optimization (through software and hardware) should be the main focus of the next nexus. Dual core is more than enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's a misconception. It has been optimized. Since 3.0 is has been optimized, but with HW acceleration the GPU is much more important as far as performance goes. Supposedly, the rumor is the follow up to Project Butter is all about battery enhancement and is to be released with the next Nexus so your wish may come true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> That's a misconception. It has been optimized. Since 3.0 is has been optimized, but with HW acceleration the GPU is much more important as far as performance goes. Supposedly, the rumor is the follow up to Project Butter is all about battery enhancement and is to be released with the next Nexus so your wish may come true.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I really hope so as it amazes me that apple stuck a smaller battery in the iPhone 5 yet battery life on lte is far better than anything android offers. I really see no need for a quad core CPU in a smartphone. I don't have one in my pc and that does far more intensive things.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## supern0va (Nov 23, 2011)

srimay said:


> I'm thinking of selling the gnex and leaving android for wp8 and the lumia 920. Been on android since its inception, time to try something else
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

I think your in the wrong forum then homie.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> I really hope so as it amazes me that apple stuck a smaller battery in the iPhone 5 yet battery life on lte is far better than anything android offers. I really see no need for a quad core CPU in a smartphone. I don't have one in my pc and that does far more intensive things.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The difference in power between a desktop cpu and a mobile cpu with the same number of cores makes that an apple and oranges comparison. Your dual core iPad is leaps and bounds behind a dual core desktop processor as far as computing power.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

even a netbook cpu can stomp all over an arm tablet cpu that runs with less power and voltage.

even a laptop i7 is no match for a desktop one.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> The difference in power between a desktop cpu and a mobile cpu with the same number of cores makes that an apple and oranges comparison. Your dual core iPad is leaps and bounds behind a dual core desktop processor as far as computing power.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So what exactly makes a quad core necessary for a smart phone? Seems to me that dual cores are working just fine. Is it just to use it as a leg up on the competition? Seems like project butter really ironed out most of the UI kinks in how fluidly android runs. And if Project Roadrunner is any indication, then it appears google knows that hardware isn't the issue as much as software optimization is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> So what exactly makes a quad core necessary for a smart phone?


Comfort for those that care about bullet points can check of a box on their list of things X device does not have. Apps have to implement multiple threading and concurrency to see any performance advantage and most apps do not. Multiple cores are less useful on a mobile device as you generally only have one service running in the foreground at one time versus on a PC where you might have many and the load is spread across the CPUs automatically by a modern OS (games, browser, instant message/skype, etc). Many desktop apps have yet to use more than one core outside of big ones like games/image & video rendering/development apps, but a newer OS at least takes advantage of them for multitasking there.


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Comfort for those that care about bullet points can check of a box on their list of things X device does not have. Apps have to implement multiple threading and concurrency to see any performance advantage and most apps do not. Multiple cores are less useful on a mobile device as you generally only have one service running in the foreground at one time versus on a PC where you might have many and the load is spread across the CPUs automatically by a modern OS (games, browser, instant message/skype, etc). Many desktop apps have yet to use more than one core outside of big ones like games/image & video rendering/development apps, but a newer OS at least takes advantage of them for multitasking there.


^ This. Until most apps are written to take advantage of all four cores, it's a gimmick. When quad core first came out for the PC there was no software that took advantage of it, but everyone went nuts and had to have one. It's marketing, and smart marketing at that, but it's useless until the software takes advantage of it. Right now quad core is pretty gimmicky IMO.

With that said, if you want the latest and greatest tech, quad core is the way to go. You'll won't notice a performance difference, but when I think of a "Nexus" phone I think of "the best of the best," so I do feel it should have a quad core (even though it's pretty meaningless right now). I'll always want the "new nexus" specs to blow me away.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nuance said:


> ^ This. Until most apps are written to take advantage of all four cores, it's a gimmick. When quad core first came out for the PC there was no software that took advantage of it, but everyone went nuts and had to have one. It's marketing, and smart marketing at that, but it's useless until the software takes advantage of it. Right now quad core is pretty gimmicky IMO.
> 
> With that said, if you want the latest and greatest tech, quad core is the way to go. You'll won't notice a performance difference, but when I think of a "Nexus" phone I think of "the best of the best," so I do feel it should have a quad core (even though it's pretty meaningless right now). I'll always want the "new nexus" specs to blow me away.


I'd prefer a nexus focused on industrial design comparable to an iPhone rather than useless specs. And a battery that lasts more than 3 hours. But I suppose practicality is absurd.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nuance (Jul 30, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> I'd prefer a nexus focused on industrial design comparable to an iPhone rather than useless specs. And a battery that lasts more than 3 hours. But I suppose practicality is absurd.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No, practicality is not absurd. When I said I wanted the Nexus specs to blow me away, that includes battery life and a nice looking design. If that means a wicked fast dual core instead of quad, no problem. I'd prefer something with a great screen, fantastic battery life and ultra smooth performance. I fantasize about something that bests the iPhone in every statistic, including GPU capabilities and benchmark scores, but in the end that's not all that important to me. I just want something that works flawlessly, performs well, looks great and lasts me a full day, even under heavy usage. That is NOT too much to ask.

Edited for a grammar error.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nuance said:


> No, practicality is not absurd. When I said I wanted the Nexus specs to blow me away, that includes battery life and a nice looking design. If that means a wicked fast dual core instead of quad, no problem. I'd prefer something with a great screen, fantastic battery life and ultra smooth performance. I fantasize about something that bests the iPhone in every statistic, including GPU capabilities and benchmark scores, but in the end that's not all that important to me. I just want something that works flawlessly, performs well, looks great and lasts me a full day, even under heavy usage. That is NOT too much to ask.
> 
> Edited for a grammar error.


My sarcasm wasn't directed towards you I agree with you completely. It just seems like most of the people posting think that having the best specs makes the best phone which is furthest from the truth. What android needs is a phone that isn't going to be outclassed in 2 months. The production line style of android phones with no real flagship is what really sucks about android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

You have to have a masters degree in order to achieve these results

2 to 4 hours is standard depending on usage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> My sarcasm wasn't directed towards you I agree with you completely. It just seems like most of the people posting think that having the best specs makes the best phone which is furthest from the truth. What android needs is a phone that isn't going to be outclassed in 2 months. The production line style of android phones with no real flagship is what really sucks about android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's the way of technology. What you're advocating is a single manufacture with no variability or competition...this should sound familiar if it isn't already. I have no desire for Android to take an Apple-istic turn in the future, and I will be highly disappointed if Google allows it to. I want choice and freedom to have whatever manufacture I want with a variation. Apple has a great business plan because they really beat everyone to the punch and thus got their leg in the door. if Google tries the same (building HW exclusively whether it be through Motorola Mobility or an in-house production) Android would be dead in a less than a year. Make no mistake, the competition and choice is the only thing that jeeps Android alive when it comes to consumers who don't spend their hours tweaking their phones and reading forums dedicated to such.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Nexus brand should be bleeding edge.

It should be basically like what Corvette is for GM, the top performer with the most power, latest bells and whistles and it should be consciously protected like the Corvette brand is.

Problem is Google isn't a manufacturer and Samsung or whomever can release devices that have equal to or better specs and they know the Nexus specs in advance because they build the Nexus devices.

But to answer the OPs question I would consider the new device based on specs but if its not a decent step up from the GNex I will pass. I would like a better camera though. Something on par with iPhone or S3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

On the subject of multiple cores...I had the newly released version of ICS by Liquid on my single-core HTC Thunderbolt, and I was playing a pretty graphic-intensive game (N.O.V.A. 3) and it ran smooth as silk. It actually ran better than it is running on my Gnex the last time I tried it.

I'm sure the Gnex has the ability to be faster if configured properly, but my point is a fast single-core is no slouch either.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

keeverw said:


> On the subject of multiple cores...I had the newly released version of ICS by Liquid on my single-core HTC Thunderbolt, and I was playing a pretty graphic-intensive game (N.O.V.A. 3) and it ran smooth as silk. It actually ran better than it is running on my Gnex the last time I tried it.
> 
> I'm sure the Gnex has the ability to be faster if configured properly, but my point is a fast single-core is no slouch either.


That has more to do with the GPU than the CPU


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That has more to do with the GPU than the CPU


Agreed, the Thunderbolt has a better GPU than the GNex does. [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]PowerVR SGX540 in the Gnex vs the Adreno 205 in the Tbolt. The Gnex has the same GPU as the original Galaxy S phone, an issue many people complained about seeing as how that phone is over 2 years old already.[/background]


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> That has more to do with the GPU than the CPU


Ah...that makes sense.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

My dream phone:

Same design as the Galaxy Nexus without the hump in the back, but a bigger battery, 2200+.
Android 4.1.2 or whatever's next.
Snapdragon S4 Pro
720p screen...hopefully not pentile.
16, 32, or *64 *GB options.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> My dream phone:
> 
> Same design as the Galaxy Nexus without the hump in the back, but a bigger battery, 2200+.
> Android 4.1.2 or whatever's next.
> ...


Yup definitely NOT 8 or 16GB...what a damn joke!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly I would like the default options to be 32 or 64.... I don't see why not. Cure cloud storage is great, but if you don't live in a 4g zone it's not really an option for music. I personally do live in one, but for pics and such (We have three kids and I love them 'nough said) it's not enough. Sure I could back up my pics and such, but I really would rather keep them on my device. The Thunderbolt came with a 32 Sd Card. I don't see why 16 is still an option to this day...


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yup definitely NOT 8 or 16GB...what a damn joke!


From what I've read the reason they are doing this is to keep the cost down. $350 for an unsubsizied phone is damn good.

I think we can safely assume if Google wants to retain control of the nexus program then carriers will continue to not want to offer them at subsidized process. Id rather buy an affordable cutting edge phone off contract any day.

We've seen how bad Verizon butchered handling the Gnex already. Not to mention you're actually spending more for subsidized phones in the long run.

Also ironic how Verizon refuses to sell unlocked android phones and ruins their updates yet allows Apple to sell a completely unlocked iPhone 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Apple updates actually go through their market and itunes, which is how they circumvent the carrier. Doesn't really matter for nexus though. only thing Verizon provides now is the radio firmware and that isn't something Google can provide. Binaries for building are from Google and released at the same time for all nexus phones.

only people left out are those that don't unlock the bootloader and that percent doesn't matter on a modding forum.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

yarly said:


> Apple updates actually go through their market and itunes, which is how they circumvent the carrier.


Nexus updates come from Google yet Verizon somehow managed to take control of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Nexus updates come from Google yet Verizon somehow managed to take control of that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


orly?


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

yarly said:


> Apple updates actually go through their market and itunes, which is how they circumvent the carrier. Doesn't really matter for nexus though. only thing Verizon provides now is the radio firmware and that isn't something Google can provide. Binaries for building are from Google and released at the same time for all nexus phones.
> 
> only people left out are those that don't unlock the bootloader and that percent doesn't matter on a modding forum.


That percentage matters for most as the unlocking/rooting community is a small minority. Letting OEMS control android with their ridiculous skins and carriers control the update process is what's holding android back imo. If the rumors of 4.2 having a stock mode with the option for OEM skins as a secondary is true that is a great improvement to pushing out timely updates.

Then again the constant stream of incremental android devices released rendering your device obsolete after a few months hurts as well.

Imagine if you bought a car and 3 months later they came out with a new ones with slight upgrades at the same price. Most people would be ticked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Also beliefs carriers should adapt and change the 2 year contract/upgrade nonsense. Tech evolves too fast now to sit on an obsolete device for 2 years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Also beliefs carriers should adapt and change the 2 year contract/upgrade nonsense. Tech evolves too fast now to sit on an obsolete device for 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think that's the point though. They figure you're so tired of your old phone while everyone's getting something new, you'll rush to their stores looking, and then they lock you in for another 2 years only to repeat the process


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> From what I've read the reason they are doing this is to keep the cost down. $350 for an unsubsizied phone is damn good.


I guarantee you doubling the storage to 32GB wouldn't cost them a whole lot more and could still sell it for cheap and more people would be interested. Some people may be able to live with 16GB max but with games, pics, videos and music all getting larger in size as tech evolves no thanks on being pushed back to low storage like the past days. If I take pics or videos of my 2 little girls and want to show someone I don't want to say hey wait while I stream them because my phone can't store enough stuff on it.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> From what I've read the reason they are doing this is to keep the cost down. $350 for an unsubsizied phone is damn good.
> 
> I think we can safely assume if Google wants to retain control of the nexus program then carriers will continue to not want to offer them at subsidized process. Id rather buy an affordable cutting edge phone off contract any day.


the problem with that is a 16gb or 32gb chip/s doesn't cost $100's more, the cost of actually putting a 32gb chip in their would be quite small compared to the overall price of the phone.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

reidoreilly said:


> the problem with that is a 16gb or 32gb chip/s doesn't cost $100's more, the cost of actually putting a 32gb chip in their would be quite small compared to the overall price of the phone.


Really? I suppose that's why every manufacturer increases the price at least $50 per incremental jump in storage space.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

And it takes 2 seconds to load dropbox to "stream" photos. Which on your quad core lte phone doesn't seem all that long.

Every article specifically says the lower price comes from smaller storage. I don't really understand why that's a bad thing. Especially since nobody I know ever uses every bit of storage or even comes close for that matter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I guarantee you doubling the storage to 32GB wouldn't cost them a whole lot more and could still sell it for cheap and more people would be interested. Some people may be able to live with 16GB max but with games, pics, videos and music all getting larger in size as tech evolves no thanks on being pushed back to low storage like the past days. If I take pics or videos of my 2 little girls and want to show someone I don't want to say hey wait while I stream them because my phone can't store enough stuff on it.


Just checked and the price for a new Sandisk MicroSDHC 16GB is $11.99 and the same brand and style in the 32GB variety is $24.99
And those are retail prices, that's not what it costs Samsung to buy in bulk.

I know internal memory is not necessarily the same as MicroSDHC, but it's gotta be similar in cost to manufacture.
I know for every phone I've ever bought I always would've been more than willing to pay an additional $13 to double the memory.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> And it takes 2 seconds to load dropbox to "stream" photos. Which on your quad core lte phone doesn't seem all that long.
> 
> Every article specifically says the lower price comes from smaller storage. I don't really understand why that's a bad thing. Especially since nobody I know ever uses every bit of storage or even comes close for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Because common sense tells us that the difference in manufacturing costs between a 16GB phone and a 32GB phone is pennies, but they want to mark it up 10,000% for the customer. If you want to charge me more, then give the higher-end version some options that are actually worth the upgrade price. Like I would pay more for a faster processor, kinda like PC's are, you have several versions of the same desktop, one is an i3, another is an i5 and then the i7, and their prices are stairstepped. That makes sense, because you get a lot more for your money when you get the i7, you have a much better PC than the i3, much faster, etc. Or possibly a bigger battery could be an upgrade option. Or maybe a higher resolution camera. Etc, etc, etc....

But when you and I both know that the only difference between the 16Gb version of a phone and the 32Gb version is a tiny little flash card, that is a little bigger and probably cost the manufacturer $1.00 more per phone, but they charge you $100 more, it just doesn't seem right.

And most of us are saying, that's fine, if manufacturer's want to do that. But at least have two options of memory capacities that are up to today's standards, like a 32Gb version and a 64Gb version. Like someone said, the Thunderbolt came with a 32Gb MicroSDHC card like 2 years ago. And today 8GB is still an option? Does that make sense to you? If I saw an 8GB microSDHC card laying on the floor I wouldn't pick it up, or if I did it would be to throw it in the trash. lol

And for the record, I would love to keep all my music on my phone, but I don't because I wouldn't have any room for apps.
So to answer your question, there are plenty of us who would use up every bit of a 32GB phone's memory, and even more than that if we had the option.
64GB would be about right for me. I could put 35GB of music on there, and then that would leave 29GB for apps and games, and photos and whatnot.

And as apps get bigger this becomes even more of an issue. I downloaded a game the other day that was 1.66GB, just for one game.

On second thought, a better solution is to just put a stinking microSD card slot on the newer phones. That way I can put however much memory on the phone I want to, and I can even upgrade when a bigger card comes out.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

keeverw said:


> Because common sense tells us that the difference in manufacturing costs between a 16GB phone and a 32GB phone is pennies, but they want to mark it up 10,000% for the customer. If you want to charge me more, then give the higher-end version some options that are actually worth the upgrade price. Like I would pay more for a faster processor, kinda like PC's are, you have several versions of the same desktop, one is an i3, another is an i5 and then the i7, and their prices are stairstepped. That makes sense, because you get a lot more for your money when you get the i7, you have a much better PC than the i3, much faster, etc. Or possibly a bigger battery could be an upgrade option. Or maybe a higher resolution camera. Etc, etc, etc....
> 
> But when you and I both know that the only difference between the 16Gb version of a phone and the 32Gb version is a tiny little flash card, that is a little bigger and probably cost the manufacturer $1.00 more per phone, but they charge you $100 more, it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


Are you not aware that a main reason why the gnex didn't sell we'll was because carriers refused to subsidize it . Which is why google sells it for dirt cheap off contact through the play store. The exact reason carriers can get away with selling a phone for $100 more per storage upgrade is because they know the fish will flock for a contract price, even when that contract price costs more over the course of a 2 her contract.

That is exactly what google is fighting against by selling an unlocked, carrier free, affordable gsm phone. If idiot American consumers just realized that carriers were having their way with them things would be so much simpler. Nowhere else in the world has this "2 year contract" system of mobile service. You buy a sim and plug it in your phone. They get away with charging 10,000% more because they know people are dumb enough to buy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Are you not aware that a main reason why the gnex didn't sell we'll was because carriers refused to subsidize it . Which is why google sells it for dirt cheap off contact through the play store. The exact reason carriers can get away with selling a phone for $100 more per storage upgrade is because they know the fish will flock for a contract price, even when that contract price costs more over the course of a 2 her contract.
> 
> That is exactly what google is fighting against by selling an unlocked, carrier free, affordable gsm phone. If idiot American consumers just realized that carriers were having their way with them things would be so much simpler. Nowhere else in the world has this "2 year contract" system of mobile service. You buy a sim and plug it in your phone. They get away with charging 10,000% more because they know people are dumb enough to buy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We dumb Americans realize we are getting screwed, but there's not a whole lot we can do about it. I want the latest tech on the best network.
In my case that puts me on a Gnex on Verizon. The only thing I can do to fight the man, is to maybe let my contract run out and not renew, but that doesn't hurt Verizon at all, and it would hurt me because I would lose unlimited data. I have been a verizon wireless customer for about 15 years, because 15 years ago they had the best network and they still do. So I might as well sign up for a 2 year contract and get a discount on my phone. Either way I'm gonna be with Verizon for the next two years (and beyond that) so I might as well take advantage of their offer.

Google's "affordable" phone costs about $250 more than the subsidized Gnex on Verizon with a 2-year contract discount.
That's a big difference. Let's see how I can decide....

Option-1: Buy a phone from Google for $350 and pay a monthly (non-contract) fee to AT&T or whoever uses GSM in my area.
That option puts me $350 out of pocket, and $80 a month or so.

Option-2: Renew my contract with Verizon and lock in for another 2 years, and get a discounted Gnex.
This option puts me $100 out of pocket and paying $80 per month roughly, but I'm on a better network.

Option #2 costs me a lot less and I have the same phone but with much better service.

It's not a hard decision.

I'm not a hippie. I have two kids to raise, I don't have time to protest and try and change the world. I have to choose from the options I have, and of those options, a Verizon contract and subsidized phone makes the most financial and practical sense to me.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Are you not aware that a main reason why the gnex didn't sell we'll was because carriers refused to subsidize it . Which is why google sells it for dirt cheap off contact through the play store. The exact reason carriers can get away with selling a phone for $100 more per storage upgrade is because they know the fish will flock for a contract price, even when that contract price costs more over the course of a 2 her contract.


No I wasn't aware of that, since clearly they are subsidizing it and they did from the beginning.
Also it doesn't cost any more "over the course of a 2 year contract" than it would if I bought it from Google direct, and didn't renew my contract.
I am going to pay monthly service fees regardless of whether I upgrade my phone or not. You can't include those charges in the expense of a phone upgrade. Because even if you buy the Gnex from Google direct, you will be paying some carrier a monthly fee.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

keeverw said:


> Because common sense tells us that the difference in manufacturing costs between a 16GB phone and a 32GB phone is pennies, but they want to mark it up 10,000% for the customer. If you want to charge me more, then give the higher-end version some options that are actually worth the upgrade price. Like I would pay more for a faster processor, kinda like PC's are, you have several versions of the same desktop, one is an i3, another is an i5 and then the i7, and their prices are stairstepped. That makes sense, because you get a lot more for your money when you get the i7, you have a much better PC than the i3, much faster, etc. Or possibly a bigger battery could be an upgrade option. Or maybe a higher resolution camera. Etc, etc, etc....
> 
> But when you and I both know that the only difference between the 16Gb version of a phone and the 32Gb version is a tiny little flash card, that is a little bigger and probably cost the manufacturer $1.00 more per phone, but they charge you $100 more, it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> ...


Buy it, and throw it away, and tell me what bin you throw it in.

I'm with you on the 16/32gb point, but taking this ONE guy who claims to have the only future nexus that's only 8gb as proof of what's going to be released is silly. No way is Google releasing a nexus device at 8gb.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Really? I suppose that's why every manufacturer increases the price at least $50 per incremental jump in storage space.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They charge that because they can.
This is the same reason phone manufacturers are going away from MicroSDHC card expansion slots, because those slots take away the manufacturer's ability to squeeze an extra $50 to $100 more out of the customer to have an amount of storage capacity that is adequate.

Why would I pay an extra $100 for the 32GB phone, when I can go to Best Buy and get a 64Gb microSDHC card for $70? 
The only reason I would do something like that is if the phone I wanted to buy didn't have a card slot. And phone manufacturer's are well aware of that.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Barf said:


> Buy it, and throw it away, and tell me what bin you throw it in.
> 
> I'm with you on the 16/32gb point, but taking this ONE guy who claims to have the only future nexus that's only 8gb as proof of what's going to be released is silly. No way is Google releasing a nexus device at 8gb.


Let me see if I can scrounge up $5 to go buy one. I'm not kidding, they really are only $5.
See.....http://www.frys.com/...CH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
I would use more than $5 in gas to drive to Best Buy. lol
Flash memory has gotten so ridiculously inexpensive, it doesn't make any sense that any phone manufactured in the last 12 months would have less than 32GB of internal storage.

The next Nexus phone may not be 8GB, but Google did just release a tablet not very long ago that the base model was 8GB.
8Gb in a tablet? And no MicroSD slot? Really Google? And to not even offer a 32GB model for any amount of money. It's just not even an option, let alone a 64Gb model.

Just something to consider.

I would run out and buy a Nexus7 today if it had more memory, but I will just wait, and hopefully the next one will have more.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

How we are screwed by subsidized phones as consumers. If you think for a second that you're getting a bargain with the contract price of a phone you really don't understand business all too well. Nothing is given as a handout (unless you vote Obama. Sorry.)

In the end carriers make the money back while keeping you roped into an overpriced contract for 2 years. As the price of data unnecessarily goes up and up while simultaneously we are still being charged for talk/text then the carriers increase profits while we consumers have no choice but to sit it out or pay an early termination fee.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2012/05/22/are-carrier-subsidies-hurting-innovation-and-driving-up-mobile-phone-costs/

http://www.forbes.com/sites/terokuittinen/2012/08/14/as-us-carriers-cut-subsidies-phone-vendors-wobble/

http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/24/iphone-wireless-carriers-complaints-high-subsidies/

http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/5/3138711/five-years-after-the-iphone-carriers-are-the-biggest-threat-to-innovation-editorial

http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=18743&news=ATT+Verizon+Sprint+T-Mobile

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

Prepaid are the best bang for your buck. Period. No contract. No fees. You pay for what you need. Not what the carrier believes you need. And you use the same networks as those on contract.

Except you pay retail for a phone (which if you buy a $650 retail phone ala an S3 means a lot. When you can have a $300 nexus directly from google it saves you a ton of money over the course of those 2 years).

Unfortunately we are all very close to losing our grandfathered unlimited plans. I know when mine is up next year I will be going prepaid as I don't see the need to pay for these absurd new data plans designed to milk the consumer dry. Going slightly over minutes on most prepaid plans still is cheaper than paying a standard monthly rate plan.

There have been an abundance of major business/tech sites covering this as well. With statistics proving how much you're saving along with the freedom given to ditch phones whenever as well as switch plans as needed. absolutely something everyone should read up on since it makes far more sense for those of us who root,flash,dev, and in general enjoy freedom with our devices.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Prepaid are the best bang for your buck. Period. No contract. No fees. You pay for what you need. Not what the carrier believes you need. And you use the same networks as those on contract.
> 
> Except you pay retail for a phone (which if you buy a $650 retail phone ala an S3 means a lot. When you can have a $300 nexus directly from google it saves you a ton of money over the course of those 2 years).
> 
> ...


Show me a prepaid plan on Verizon's network with unlimited data for less than I'm paying now, and you will make a believer out of me. 
I used 15GB of data last month all by myself.

I don't think subsidized phones attached to 2-year contracts are a "great deal". I just think they are a better deal than the alternative.

I don't think you are really hearing what I'm trying to say. 
Maybe re-read my posts if you care to. 
I don't really have any more to say about this, and I've derailed the thread enough as it is.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

keeverw said:


> Show me a prepaid plan on Verizon's network with unlimited data for less than I'm paying now, and you will make a believer out of me.
> I used 15GB of data last month all by myself.
> 
> I don't think subsidized phones attached to 2-year contracts are a "great deal". I just think they are a better deal than the alternative.
> ...


Oh no I understand completely. I just don't understand why anyone is so loyal to a carrier. I have verizon so I completely understand the quality of the network. However, seeing how they continue to over charge and butcher updates (far worse than other carriers), I can't stay loyal to them. They are just milking as much as they can at this point from us.

With the spread of free wifi lately there's becoming less and less of a reason to worry about mobile data. Not to mention the fact that LTE is such a battery drainer that so many people don't bother to use it all day. I know I'd rather have slower data speeds and a phone that lasts twice as long personally.

Nobody wonders why Verizon doesn't get the cream of the crop devices?

No One X.

1 windows 7 phone (not even the flagship wp7).

They make HTC release last years models with black and red branding under a new name.

They release Moto phones like its their business, effectively rendering the one from two months ago obsolete. ( bionic - razr - razr maxx).

They completely hindered the GNex (everyone else's updates come 6 months sooner). I understand that people on this forum don't need an official ota but what percentage of the android community flashes roms? On a Nexus? (Which had horrible sales in the US despite being a gorgeous device)

The top end Sony and LG devices are GSM only.

Meanwhile they allow an unlocked iPhone 5 to be sold while they force locked boot loaders on almost all android phones. (Doesn't matter to them when they're selling millions of them

The only android phone Verizon seems to care about right now is the s3 because it will sell off the coat tails of the s2 and a massive Samsung marketing campaign.

Freedom of choice is something Verizon does not support for its consumers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^ well said. I'll be dropping VZW for the next nexus (or the gnex) and a prepaid plan come November when my contract is up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be reeeeeally inclined to move to something like Straight Talk, but Verizon has undeniably got superior service coverage over the competition.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Oh no I understand completely. I just don't understand why anyone is so loyal to a carrier. I have verizon so I completely understand the quality of the network. However, seeing how they continue to over charge and butcher updates (far worse than other carriers), I can't stay loyal to them. They are just milking as much as they can at this point from us.
> 
> With the spread of free wifi lately there's becoming less and less of a reason to worry about mobile data. Not to mention the fact that LTE is such a battery drainer that so many people don't bother to use it all day. I know I'd rather have slower data speeds and a phone that lasts twice as long personally.
> 
> ...


In the end I am going to do what's best for me.

As long as I can have a Nexus phone with the latest and greatest version of AOSP Android unlflavored by any manufacturer's bloatware overlay.
And I can use that device on the most solid and fastest network in America, or at least in my normal area of use.
And I can reasonably afford a data plan that suits my needs.

I am going to do that. And right now, here in this moment, that looks like a Gnex with my grandfathered data plan on Verizon.

Next year, when my unlimited data is gone, things might be different. And I might be on Sprint with an LG Nexus. (I doubt it because I hate LG).

One thing is for certain. I will have a Nexus phone from here on out. I am spoiled to having the latest version of Andoid uncorrupted by any manufacturer, and I am not going back to Sense Gingerbread, or Blur ICS, or Touchwiz Froyo anytime soon. (Having the newest OS is more important to me than having the newest hardware).
And I'll be on the carrier that 1. has a nexus phone available, and 2. has the best calling/data plan for my needs.

End of story.

We are agreed that Verizon screws it's customers, but as long as everybody else screws me worse than Verizon, I'll be with Verizon.
Fortunately, I live in an area that is pretty densely populated, and just about any carrier would have great reception where I live. My work is not so much that way, but I have wifi at work, so it's no biggie. So if I did switch to Sprint, the only thing I would lose is a little speed perhaps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> What android needs is a phone that isn't going to be outclassed in 2 months. The production line style of android phones with no real flagship is what really sucks about android.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would guess you weren't old enough to experience the rapid performance gains in PCs during the mid to late 90s and early 2000s? PC you bought one day would be outdated in 5-6 months and severely outdated within 1-2 years. If not, welcome to that once again, only with phones and tablets.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would guess you weren't old enough to experience the rapid performance gains in PCs during the mid to late 90s and early 2000s? PC you bought one day would be outdated in 5-6 months and severely outdated within 1-2 years. If not, welcome to that once again, only with phones and tablets.


Yup and heaven help you if you waited a few months to save up for a computer. You finally got the cash for it and got it then the next week a better computer came out for the same price or a little less! Bastards!

/end baby rant lol


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would guess you weren't old enough to experience the rapid performance gains in PCs during the mid to late 90s and early 2000s? PC you bought one day would be outdated in 5-6 months and severely outdated within 1-2 years. If not, welcome to that once again, only with phones and tablets.


That only matters to those who care about keeping up with the Jones'.

The Gnex is a powerful device, and being a Nexus it will always have the newest OS. I think it will be adequate for quite a while.
I wouldn't trade it for an S3 or even a One-X. Maybe I'm one of the few who wouldn't, but I honestly wouldn't.
Software is more important to me than hardware, within reason, (I wouldn't want an Eris even if it did have JellyBean.) But as long as the hardware is good enough to run most apps smoothly, I could care less if it's the latest and greatest. Software on the other hand, I want the cutting edge OS.

I miss my 486DX running Win_3.1 with 4MB of Ram and 512MB hard drive. That was a speed demon right there. 
But the good thing about the PC race thing, is that huge advancements were made in a relatively short period of time, and eventually things settled back out again. That same will happen for phones.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

My only hope is the nexus phones coming out will be unlocked and made to support gsm or cdma setups. Like the new iphone will work accross all networks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Since multicore and multithreading were brought up sort of in the thread and I saw a good article on it today, just thought I would drop it here for anyone interested (http://scalibq.wordp...ulti-threading/) and also this link (http://scalibq.wordp...edfield-vs-arm/) that compares the ARM CPUs we currently have to Intel's single core Atom CPU for phones.

Note: may take some googling of terminology for those that arent super familiar with concurrency/threading and cpu internals. Still worth reading though for anyone that has an interest.

Basically the tl;dr for those that wish not to read it really is something like this:



> We see that Intel continues to be dedicated to improve single-threaded performance. With Bulldozer, AMD decided to trade single-threaded performance for having more cores on die. This is a big part of the reason why Bulldozer is struggling to perform in so many applications, even heavily multithreaded ones.


So in short, more cores ≠ more performance always as many apps might use only one or two threads at most. Threads being basically like a person given a list of similar tasks to do in a row over and over again (or waiting for some to happen). Things like games though might have a thread for the main game, a thread for music, thread for sounds, thread for AI (if it has any AI), thread for multiplayer stuff, etc. Your app for twitter or facebook though really isn't going to use all that many threads though.



radzer0 said:


> My only hope is the nexus phones coming out will be unlocked and made to support gsm or cdma setups. Like the new iphone will work accross all networks.


Has to have a modem chipset or SoC in it that supports GSM and CDMA techs. Nearly everything Qualcomm (which is what the iphone has and also phones like the S3) does is able to out of the box and just software restricted at best.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Since multicore and multithreading were brought up sort of in the thread and I saw a good article on it today, just thought I would drop it here for anyone interested (http://scalibq.wordp...ulti-threading/) and also this link (http://scalibq.wordp...edfield-vs-arm/) that compares the ARM CPUs we currently have to Intel's single core Atom CPU for phones.


Great read!


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

yarly said:


> I would guess you weren't old enough to experience the rapid performance gains in PCs during the mid to late 90s and early 2000s? PC you bought one day would be outdated in 5-6 months and severely outdated within 1-2 years. If not, welcome to that once again, only with phones and tablets.


Actually I recall that completely. I don't recall being I'm a contract where someone said I COULD NOT upgrade my pc until my two years was up though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Actually I recall that completely. I don't recall being I'm a contract where someone said I COULD NOT upgrade my pc until my two years was up though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Just because you are on a contract, doesn't mean you can't buy another phone. I buy a new phone every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

What are smartphones doing different now from two years ago? I see useless specs being added to phones just for the sake of needing a new feature.

iOS is stagnant.
Android since ICS has been much improved.

NFC isn't progressing too much and isn't being embraced by the world
Wireless charging hasn't taken off yet.
Nobody uses Siri,google now,etc. due to limited functionality and lack of jelly bean access on 98% of phones out
How often does anyone video chat with a ffc?
Lte is awesome...when data was unlimited. Now it's a battery and data hog overkill for daily use (until voLTE happens). How many people have this off 90% of the day?

The main problem with android smartphones at the moment is battery life and fluidity of the UI. project butter ironed out the ui kinks well at the heavy expense of battery.You will hear those problems from the normal android user (who doesn't root or frequent these forums) all the time.

We don't need to keep upping the ante on specs. Fix what we have that is broken instead of adding new unnecessary features. I would be first in line for a Moto nexus if they has a maxx battery in it. At least one company has done something to address that universal problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Just because you are on a contract, doesn't mean you can't buy another phone. I buy a new phone every 3 or 4 months.


Yeah, exactly. You can buy another phone, but you have to sell your current one if you wish to get some of the money back out of the other.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Since multicore and multithreading were brought up sort of in the thread and I saw a good article on it today, just thought I would drop it here for anyone interested (http://scalibq.wordp...ulti-threading/) and also this link (http://scalibq.wordp...edfield-vs-arm/) that compares the ARM CPUs we currently have to Intel's single core Atom CPU for phones.
> 
> Note: may take some googling of terminology for those that arent super familiar with concurrency/threading and cpu internals. Still worth reading though for anyone that has an interest.
> 
> ...


Yet with the nexus and custom software wouldnt it allow this?


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Just because you are on a contract, doesn't mean you can't buy another phone. I buy a new phone every 3 or 4 months.


Except you are NOT the average consumer. Why does apple sell? Beautiful hardware and software Supported for years. The average user buys an android smartphone. Then is still stuck on gingerbread 1.5 years later with no upgrade and no update coming. So they're on outdated hardware and software for how long of their contract?

Not everyone wants to buy a new phone every 3 months. Most can't afford it (and honestly it's a waste of money to unless you're in the tech business). But everyone wants to know that the $200+ they plunked down onto a smartphone will be supported and updated making their purchase worthwhile. Everyone wants that. Apple users, android users, blackberry users (lol), windows phone users. It's a universal thing to want your purchase supported. PC makers don't just stop releasing driver updates. Windows and Mac roll out updates all the time.

Yet smartphones get exempt and leave so many customers in the dark regretting their purchases.

Always remember: WE are NOT the average android user. They don't care about flashing a new rom. They expect the companies to update their products.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Except you are NOT the average consumer. Why does apple sell? Beautiful hardware and software Supported for years. The average user buys an android smartphone. Then is still stuck on gingerbread 1.5 years later with no upgrade and no update coming. So they're on outdated hardware and software for how long of their contract?
> 
> Not everyone wants to buy a new phone every 3 months. Most can't afford it (and honestly it's a waste of money to unless you're in the tech business). But everyone wants to know that the $200+ they plunked down onto a smartphone will be supported and updated making their purchase worthwhile. Everyone wants that. Apple users, android users, blackberry users (lol), windows phone users. It's a universal thing to want your purchase supported. PC makers don't just stop releasing driver updates. Windows and Mac roll out updates all the time.
> 
> ...


Dude, I know I'm not the average user









When comparing phones to pc's, you stated "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] I don't recall being I'm a contract where someone said I COULD NOT upgrade". I was simply stating that this was wrong when it comes to phones/contracts & gave an example of how I know. That's all.[/background]


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> Yet with the nexus and custom software wouldnt it allow this?


I don't know what your (extremely vague) question has to do with anything I said. Threading and concurrency are in the applications, not the OS. The OS already uses it where appropriate for the OS, but that doesn't help users for anything third party, which is what most users care about as the OS is just a way to use applications.

You know those times in apps where it freezes and/or pops up with a menu asking if you wish to close the app? That's either due to the app using only one thread (or not enough threads) or due to one of those threads taking way longer to run than the others when they need to synchronize to share information between each other before moving onto another task (thus they do they do what is called "blocking" where you see that freezing or the force close menu). They could also lock up because they go into some sort of infinite loop with no way out, but that's typically not the case.

Synchronizing is like your friends all doing their own tasks and then you all schedule to meet back at a location at a given time. If someone is late showing up, that's what the equivalent to the "freezing/force closes" are in most cases outside of infinite looping of something.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Dude, I know I'm not the average user
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He keeps banging the "average user drum," yet I see no average users here. If he wishes to speak for the majority, there's always android central or the verizon forums to do that on







.



> They expect the companies to update their products.


Are you just trying to troll or just misinformed? Your comments just keep getting sillier. Find me an average user that knows what version of Android their phone runs, lol. Average users only care about updates through indirect things like "Hey this application says my phone isn't supported."


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> He keeps banging the "average user drum," yet I see no average users here. If he wishes to speak for the majority, there's always android central or the verizon forums to do that on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, most of what has been said in this thread has had me shaking my head for the past two days.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> I don't know what your (extremely vague) question has to do with anything I said. Threading and concurrency are in the applications, not the OS. The OS already uses it where appropriate for the OS, but that doesn't help users for anything third party, which is what most users care about as the OS is just a way to use applications.
> 
> You know those times in apps where it freezes and/or pops up with a menu asking if you wish to close the app? That's either due to the app using only one thread (or not enough threads) or due to one of those threads taking way longer to run than the others when they need to synchronize to share information between each other before moving onto another task (thus they do they do what is called "blocking" where you see that freezing or the force close menu). They could also lock up because they go into some sort of infinite loop with no way out, but that's typically not the case.
> 
> Synchronizing is like your friends all doing their own tasks and then you all schedule to meet back at a location at a given time. If someone is late showing up, that's what the equivalent to the "freezing/force closes" are in most cases outside of infinite looping of something.


Sorry, was replying to the chip that can do verizon or at&t in the same phone. You said about it being locked out with software. Was saying cant a custom rom unlock it to where it works both ways depending on the sim card inserted?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> Sorry, was replying to the chip that can do verizon or at&t in the same phone. You said about it being locked out with software. Was saying cant a custom rom unlock it to where it works both ways depending on the sim card inserted?


If you're referring to the Nexus, it doesnt have a modem chipset that can support GSM and CDMA. Other phones such as the rezound and bionic have been worked on to work with cdma and gsm. Galaxy S3 can be as well (though haven't looked to see who has done what and most people don't care to switch from a GSM to a CDMA carrier or vice versa when both carry the same phone and the vzw version of it is inferior as it comes out of the box until unlocked through the community hacks).

Carriers can potentially lock the device in the radio firmware, which means flashing some other carriers and hoping it works/doesn't brick.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Honestly, most of what has been said in this thread has had me shaking my head for the past two days.


+1

and the fact that we have skewed into some major tangent here


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The argument about a phone not being officially supported is redundant. Most users here couldn't care less for official support. I understand where you are coming from but unless you're an average user then why care? As for those people who don't want to rom and root it's their choice and it's not the best one. When you buy an android phone in my opinion it's all about customization. Go as far as you want. All technology moves fast and I'm thankful for that I love being able to test out new stuff and having technology move forward.


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> The argument about a phone not being officially supported is redundant. Most users here couldn't care less for official support. I understand where you are coming from but unless you're an average user then why care? As for those people who don't want to rom and root it's their choice and it's not the best one. When you buy an android phone in my opinion it's all about customization. Go as far as you want. All technology moves fast and I'm thankful for that I love being able to test out new stuff and having technology move forward.


So you believe the 5% (probably a high #) of android users who root are better than the vast majority who don't ? Does 95% of the world who runs windows care or believe those who don't and run Ubuntu or a Linux build are better off?

That is without a doubt the worst argument in favor of rooting that I have ever seen. I was unaware that all of my friends who expect a good stock experience on their android phones and couldn't care less about rooting were inferior to me. I will be sure to inform them of that soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Does 95% of the world who runs windows care or believe those who don't and run Ubuntu or a Linux build are better off?


Non-sequitur (well just the most silly one in a string of them you've been tossing out).

I'm getting rather annoyed at the trolling (and I think others are as well). I'd just close this topic, but someone will just create a new one. Either resume talking about meaningless rumors (or at least off this tangent) or moderation will have to unfortunately ensue for certain users







. Offtopic convos can be some of the most interesting, but this is just getting redundant and silly. If one wishes to troll, there's always xda.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> So you believe the 5% (probably a high #) of android users who root are better than the vast majority who don't ? Does 95% of the world who runs windows care or believe those who don't and run Ubuntu or a Linux build are better off?
> 
> That is without a doubt the worst argument in favor of rooting that I have ever seen. I was unaware that all of my friends who expect a good stock experience on their android phones and couldn't care less about rooting were inferior to me. I will be sure to inform them of that soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


He said most users HERE could care less about official support, and that his OPINION is that their choice not to root isn't the best one. Nowhere does he say your stock android friends or any stock users are inferior to anyone. This conversation is also about the NEXUS line of phones, which most people purchase in order to root and run aosp ROMs, not to get updates from Verizon. I don't see what you're trying to accomplish in this thread.....


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> So you believe the 5% (probably a high #) of android users who root are better than the vast majority who don't ? Does 95% of the world who runs windows care or believe those who don't and run Ubuntu or a Linux build are better off?
> 
> That is without a doubt the worst argument in favor of rooting that I have ever seen. I was unaware that all of my friends who expect a good stock experience on their android phones and couldn't care less about rooting were inferior to me. I will be sure to inform them of that soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 You are on a forum though that these people are the vast majority. The 95% made a choice to be that way that's my point. they can join up at anytime it's their choice. It's the same as a choice to do anything in life. You can't blame others because you won't make a choice. I understand your point, but simply don't agree with it. Back on topic I think the rumor from techno buffalo is the one I am going to follow. Multiple nexus devices from multiple OEMS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Back on topic I think the rumor from techno buffalo is the one I am going to follow. Multiple nexus devices from multiple OEMS.


I just ignore all the blogs like I ignore live tv during the election season, lol. I'll find out about the Nexus when Google says it.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> I just ignore all the blogs like I ignore live tv during the election season, lol. I'll find out about the Nexus when Google says it.


 I should have elaborated I hope lol. I'd love multiple options. Hopefully not just carrier specific.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I should have elaborated I hope lol. I'd love multiple options. Hopefully not just carrier specific.


Ah yeah, I'd like to see multiple as well. Too bad only one most likely will have AMOLED. Hopefully in the near future Samsung can mass produce enough of them to sell in large quantities to other OEMs once again.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> ^^^ well said. I'll be dropping VZW for the next nexus (or the gnex) and a prepaid plan come November when my contract is up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


< Moved to AT&T, who just rolled out LTE where I live


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm stuck on Verizon for a year and a half and when that contract is done, I'll be leaving them since I refuse to lose unlimited data.
So I'll be in the running for the next next Nexus.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I'm stuck on Verizon for a year and a half and when that contract is done, I'll be leaving them since I refuse to lose unlimited data.
> So I'll be in the running for the next next Nexus.


I'll most likely do the same.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> I'm stuck on Verizon for a year and a half and when that contract is done, I'll be leaving them since I refuse to lose unlimited data.
> So I'll be in the running for the next next Nexus.


Where are you going to go? You will lose unlimited regardless unless you go to Sprint (lol) or T-Mobile (also lol). AT&T has LTE but also not unlimited data anymore. I guarantee all carriers will eventually be done with unlimited data.


----------



## dabomb224 (Apr 28, 2012)

Straight Talk offers unlimited talk, text, and web (non-LTE service) over either T-mobile or AT&T's network (your choice) for $45 a month, no contract.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

dabomb224 said:


> Straight Talk offers unlimited talk, text, and web (non-LTE service) over either T-mobile or AT&T's network (your choice) for $45 a month, no contract.


Do you use ST? How is it?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dabomb224 said:


> Straight Talk offers unlimited talk, text, and web (non-LTE service) over either T-mobile or AT&T's network (your choice) for $45 a month, no contract.


But they limit you after a certain amount of data. I've seen anything >150MB/day or >2GB/month being reported for when they throttle like crazy.

They throttled me after hardly any any data, to about 15 KB/s. It was painful!!! I finally called in & had them remove the throttle after I paid for another month. It doesn't come off automatically, like I had assumed. So now I have to watch my data & set the data usage settings to warn me when I get to 1.5GB/month & try not to stream video too much in a day. Sucks!

I'll be trying AT&T prepaid next month. If VZW (by some miracle) does get a Nexus this year, I will probably go back to them. I don't see that happening though.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Do you use ST? How is it?


See my post above^^^


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Where are you going to go? You will lose unlimited regardless unless you go to Sprint (lol) or T-Mobile (also lol). AT&T has LTE but also not unlimited data anymore. I guarantee all carriers will eventually be done with unlimited data.


Sprint is a viable alternative for some. Does Sprint throttle after a certain amount of usage?

And though I agree all carriers will eventually do away with unlimited, I also gaurantee they will eventually all bring it back.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Where are you going to go? You will lose unlimited regardless unless you go to Sprint (lol) or T-Mobile (also lol). AT&T has LTE but also not unlimited data anymore. I guarantee all carriers will eventually be done with unlimited data.


This reminds me of Lily Tomlin.

We don't care. 
We don't have to. 
We're the phone company!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> But they limit you after a certain amount of data. I've seen anything >150MB/day or >2GB/month being reported for when they throttle like crazy.
> 
> They throttled me after hardly any any data, to about 15 KB/s. It was painful!!! I finally called in & had them remove the throttle after I paid for another month. It doesn't come off automatically, like I had assumed. So now I have to watch my data & set the data usage settings to warn me when I get to 1.5GB/month & try not to stream video too much in a day. Sucks!
> 
> I'll be trying AT&T prepaid next month. If VZW (by some miracle) does get a Nexus this year, I will probably go back to them. I don't see that happening though.


Not to be argumentative, but I would rather be throttled than pay overage fees.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

keeverw said:


> Not to be argumentative, but I would rather be throttled than pay overage fees.


I would rather pay more for data I could use at full speed, than be throttled. Have you tried an internet connection at 15 KB/s. It's ridiculous! That's slower than dial-up internet!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I would rather pay more for data I could use at full speed, than be throttled. Have you tried an internet connection at 15 KB/s. It's ridiculous! That's slower than dial-up internet!


To be fair, my Earthlink 28.8kbps only got up to 3 kb/s down.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I would rather pay more for data I could use at full speed, than be throttled. Have you tried an internet connection at 15 KB/s. It's ridiculous! That's slower than dial-up internet!


I know that, but 15Kb is better than 0kb, right? At least you can still recieve emails and whatnot.

I would rather pay more and get unlimited 4G as well, but when my contract runs out that might not be an option anymore, for any price.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

keeverw said:


> I know that, but 15Kb is better than 0kb, right? At least you can still recieve emails and whatnot.
> 
> I would rather pay more and get unlimited 4G as well, but when my contract runs out that might not be an option anymore, for any price.


VZW will jump you up to the next data plan, if you go over your current data plan. So you pay $10 more for that month. No big deal.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

keeverw said:


> Sprint is a viable alternative for some. Does Sprint throttle after a certain amount of usage?
> 
> And though I agree all carriers will eventually do away with unlimited, I also gaurantee they will eventually all bring it back.


There is no need for them to bring it back. The average user probably uses maybe 1GB/month maybe a little more. WiFi is everywhere and a lot of people hop onto WiFi when it's available. I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for unlimited to come back from any legitimate carrier.

Also to keep this more on topic the LG Nexus is ugly and the storage sucks!


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> VZW will jump you up to the next data plan, if you go over your current data plan. So you pay $10 more for that month. No big deal.


I thought it was $10 per GB over your allotment. No?


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> There is no need for them to bring it back. The average user probably uses maybe 1GB/month maybe a little more. WiFi is everywhere and a lot of people hop onto WiFi when it's available. I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for unlimited to come back from any legitimate carrier.
> 
> Also to keep this more on topic the LG Nexus is ugly and the storage sucks!


I don't know if that is a true statment or not about the average user. But I do know that apps are getting larger, and more and more media is being streamed rather than stored locally, and people are using their phones/tablets more and their computers less. And so mobile data usage is climbing higher and higher every day. And if Verizon's or Sprint's or AT&T's network can't handle the traffic, then they will have to eventually upgrade their networks, and when they have the capacity to allow unlimited data again, they will. It may be pricey, but I'd bet a paycheck it's coming back eventually.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

keeverw said:


> I thought it was $10 per GB over your allotment. No?


Here are the available data plans on my account.

1. Unlimited for $29.99 per month. This one is going away eventually.

2. 2GB for $30.00 per month

3. 5GB for $50.00 per month

4. 10GB for $80.00

5. 12GB for $100.00

So let's say my unlimited goes out, and I go with the 2GB plan. 
And I accidentally go over and use 3GB. The next plan up is $20 more, not $10 like you said. So if I have the 2GB plan, going over would cost me $20. 
And if I have the 5GB plan, going over would cost me $30.

And what if I have the 12GB plan, and I go over? How much is it then?

Is it just me or is $100 per month for 12GB utterly ridiculous? 
I only pay $25 per month for unlimited DSL service at my house.

Soon they are going to more than double my phone bill so I can have waaaay less data than I have now.

I'd rather be throttled. At least that way I don't have to worry about it, and monitor my data usage constantly, and ration my data.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

If it's a viable option in your area, T-Mobile actually has an unlimited data option again (as in actually unlimited not "unlimited") for $30/mo on a standard plan or for $20/mo on a value plan; of course you're in for 2 years with either option, but if you wanted true unlimited again...

But, getting back on topic... the LG Nexus is indeed ugly. I hope that it is not the final look, and if it is, then I hope it's not the only Nexus phone or I will just be waiting until next year or my GNex dies.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

keeverw said:


> I thought it was $10 per GB over your allotment. No?


Nvm

Edit: I believe we are talking about two different plans.

I am on shared data plans now. I guess those are $15 for every GB over.

You would know more than me about individual plans, because I don't even have the option to view those anymore. It seems it's shared or prepaid only from now.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

bhayes444 said:


> If it's a viable option in your area, T-Mobile actually has an unlimited data option again (as in actually unlimited not "unlimited") for $30/mo on a standard plan or for $20/mo on a value plan; of course you're in for 2 years with either option, but if you wanted true unlimited again...
> 
> But, getting back on topic... the LG Nexus is indeed ugly. I hope that it is not the final look, and if it is, then I hope it's not the only Nexus phone or I will just be waiting until next year or my GNex dies.


Agreed on the LG. LG blows goats.
I want a Sammy or Moto, or HTC Nexus. Really, anything but LG. lol

The last LG I had was the Env3, before than the Env-Touch, and both created ample amounts of vacuum.
If you can't make a dumbphone work well, what chance do you have of making a smartphone work well?
Every LG smartphone I've seen was nothing special at all.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Supposedly there will be different Nexus phones coming out this year, I would rather have a samsung or motorola nexus device. Although LG have started using IPS+ displays it's yet to really tell if they can make a difference with it. Considering the breakthroughs samsung has had with higher ppi in the AMOLED department, that sounds a bit better option overall. plus I just hope that we see at least a 8mp camera on the next few nexus devices.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Where are you going to go? You will lose unlimited regardless unless you go to Sprint (lol) or T-Mobile (also lol). AT&T has LTE but also not unlimited data anymore. I guarantee all carriers will eventually be done with unlimited data.


Why is Sprint and TMo, lol?
T-Mobile is also supposedly bringing back full unlimited data.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately unlimited data is a thing of the past. If T-Mobile gets an iPhone in 1q 2013 like rumored then they will be gone as well. I don't think its network infrastructure can support cheap data + iPhone support. My issue with shae everything is that I have a corp discount and my discount goes from $26 now to $14 and on a 180 bill that's absurd. Now I have VZW 700min Unlimited Text, Unlimited Data on 2 smart phones and a upgraded feature phone, one that requires the 75mb data package. Going to share everything 2gb increases my bill by $20. Its really screwed up...

About the next Nexus I think a lot of people were like me, we jumped on the bandwagon without realizing what we were giving up. The Galaxy Nexus is by far the worst phone I have ever owned. Everything hardware wise pretty much sucks donkey balls. Its sad knowing how good the SGSII was. The only saving grace is the 'AOSP' support. But honestly I'll be buying that DLX. Great camera, outstanding screen, great call quality and great radios. Everything Samsung failed to do on the Gnex. I hope and pray that maybe since LG really doesn't have other fruitful endeavours they will place more attention on the Nexus device instead if treating it like a redheaded step child

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> About the next Nexus I think a lot of people were like me, we jumped on the bandwagon without realizing what we were giving up. The Galaxy Nexus is by far the worst phone I have ever owned. Everything hardware wise pretty much sucks donkey balls. Its sad knowing how good the SGSII was. The only saving grace is the 'AOSP' support. But honestly I'll be buying that DLX. Great camera, outstanding screen, great call quality and great radios. Everything Samsung failed to do on the Gnex. I hope and pray that maybe since LG really doesn't have other fruitful endeavours they will place more attention on the Nexus device instead if treating it like a redheaded step child
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I don't think "a lot of people" on here agree with you at all. Besides battery life and no external storage most people on here seem quite content with the nexus and look forward to the next one, provided battery life/storage is no longer an issue.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a home pc for porn. Don't need it all on my phone. Battery life improvements are always welcome. I'm waiting to see how the new screens are on power consumption

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> I don't think "a lot of people" on here agree with you at all. Besides battery life and no external storage most people on here seem quite content with the nexus and look forward to the next one, provided battery life/storage is no longer an issue.


Well "alot of people"don't post on here. I wouldn't say we're the majority of GNex owners. I've seen maybe two GNex in the wild. They didn't know what they had.... they didn't know what AOSP was... and they sure didn't have anything custom whatsoever on it. 
One guy said my phone looked cool, what is it? It's the same exact phone you got in your hand.... I just changed the navbar buttons..

Edit: so I bought my VZW GNex used in April. The guy was selling it to get a Razr Maxx. My phone was manufactured in March..... crying shame... I'd prefer a GNex over a Razr any day of the week.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jova33 said:


> Well "alot of people"don't post on here. I wouldn't say we're the majority of GNex owners. I've seen maybe two GNex in the wild. They didn't know what they had.... they didn't know what AOSP was... and they sure didn't have anything custom whatsoever on it.
> One guy said my phone looked cool, what is it? It's the same exact phone you got in your hand.... I just changed the navbar buttons..
> 
> Edit: so I bought my VZW GNex used in April. The guy was selling it to get a Razr Maxx. My phone was manufactured in March..... crying shame... I'd prefer a GNex over a Razr any day of the week.
> ...


Well when he says a lot of people jumped on the (nexus) bandwagon I'm pretty sure he's talking about people who understand what a nexus device is and the benefits of having one, i.e. unlocked boot loader, aosp support. And either way, as my previous post stated, I was talking about what I've read about complaints on HERE. I couldnt care less about the gripes of stock gnex users.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

i have a phone


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

imperivm said:


> i have a phone


Me too


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

when is 4.2 coming to my nexus.... that is the question!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

kochoid said:


> when is 4.2 coming to my nexus.... that is the question!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


After it's released...


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

brkshr said:


> After it's released...


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

altimax98 said:


> Unfortunately unlimited data is a thing of the past. If T-Mobile gets an iPhone in 1q 2013 like rumored then they will be gone as well. I don't think its network infrastructure can support cheap data + iPhone support. My issue with shae everything is that I have a corp discount and my discount goes from $26 now to $14 and on a 180 bill that's absurd. Now I have VZW 700min Unlimited Text, Unlimited Data on 2 smart phones and a upgraded feature phone, one that requires the 75mb data package. Going to share everything 2gb increases my bill by $20. Its really screwed up...
> 
> About the next Nexus I think a lot of people were like me, we jumped on the bandwagon without realizing what we were giving up. The Galaxy Nexus is by far the worst phone I have ever owned. Everything hardware wise pretty much sucks donkey balls. Its sad knowing how good the SGSII was. The only saving grace is the 'AOSP' support. But honestly I'll be buying that DLX. Great camera, outstanding screen, great call quality and great radios. Everything Samsung failed to do on the Gnex. I hope and pray that maybe since LG really doesn't have other fruitful endeavours they will place more attention on the Nexus device instead if treating it like a redheaded step child
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah that entire last paragraph came out of your ass. I love the phone and I'd venture to bet so do most of the people on this forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Yeah that entire last paragraph came out of your ass. I love the phone and I'd venture to bet so do most of the people on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


See my previous post.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> See my previous post.


Which still means nothing. Every phone has issues. I've had 2 Gnexs and neither have had an issue whatsoever with reception or storage space (this gripe is more believable from the International crowd, 16 gigs would've killed me), and I'm on the LTE version. The only "complaint" I have is battery life while on lte, but let's be honest, until the S4 debuted with an integrated radio, there wasn't a single phone with good battery life besides the RAZR MAXX. From what I've seen, battery life is pretty incredible on the international version right out of the box.

I'm pretty sure my having two good devices isn't my luck either. I've been through 4 of each of my previous devices, 3 of which literally wouldn't boot right out of the box.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Which still means nothing. Every phone has issues. I've had 2 Gnexs and neither have had an issue whatsoever with reception or storage space (this gripe is more believable from the International crowd, 16 gigs would've killed me), and I'm on the LTE version. The only "complaint" I have is battery life while on lte, but let's be honest, until the S4 debuted with an integrated radio, there wasn't a single phone with good battery life besides the RAZR MAXX. From what I've seen, battery life is pretty incredible on the international version right out of the box.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my having two good devices isn't my luck either. *I've been through 4 of each of my previous devices, 3 of which literally wouldn't boot right out of the box.*


You my friend have shitty luck. If I were you id find a cliff quick. Life isnt worth living if you only have a 20% success rate.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> You my friend have shitty luck. If I were you id find a cliff quick. Life isnt worth living if you only have a 20% success rate.


most startup firms, software developers, general inventors, and investors would kill for a 1 in 5 success rate


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> most startup firms, software developers, general inventors, and investors would kill for a 1 in 5 success rate


If only 20% were an 'A' in school like it is in real life. I dont want to be from this planet anymore.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyway. I vowed to never buy another non-nexus device but if the new one only has 16 gigs of storage I think ill pass. If there is a 32 model ill wait for the early adopters to comment on the battery life.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> Anyway. I vowed to never buy another non-nexus device but if the new one only has 16 gigs of storage I think ill pass. If there is a 32 model ill wait for the early adopters to comment on the battery life.


If the rumors of the N7 32GB are true, then I will definitely be waiting to see if LG pulls a similar move and releases a higher capacity nexus a few months after initial release. I have the unlocked GNex with 16GB and while it isn't all that awful, there are some things I would rather be able to just throw on my phone and forget about, instead of checking the capacity every once in a while to delete stuff; like all those old ROMs and backups.

But, in general, USB OTG is my friend with the GNex.


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

The next Nexus being built by Motorola and is coming to Verizon.



> According to insiders, Google will announce Motorola, a company it nabbed last year for $12.5 billion, will manufacture the next Nexus smartphone. The announcement is reportedly slated to be a highlight of the Android event in Mountain View, Calif., Monday, Oct. 29.





> Not shocking, the reported Motorola Nexus will be exclusive to Verizon, where it will join the Droid Razr line as a flagship phone. That shouldn't be a total deal-breaker though.
> The new Nexus could ship with Android 4.2, Key Lime Pie, which, as of this report, has not officially surfaced on any device. Currently, the Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Sprint, Verizon) runs Android 4.1, Jelly Bean.
> Specs on the Motorola Nexus, or "X," as it could be named, are not known. According to reportedly leaked photos, it could be similar to the Droid Razr M, which sports a 4.3-inch screen and a Qualcomm Snapdragon S4, 1.5GHz processor.


http://www.examiner.com/article/report-motorola-will-make-next-google-nexus-smartphone


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, about that. I'll believe it when I see it.

Also consider that this article is on the same page as "*[background=rgb(253, 253, 253)]Video: A London bakery is selling cupcakes decorated with STDs."[/background]*


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't believe it!

I wish like hell it was true though! I would pay $1,000 easily for a Moto Nexus.

Not much is adding up in that article. They are probably playing off of the supposed leaked document yesterday, that pretty much no one believes.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I would pay $1,000 easily for a Moto Nexus.


It's a phone, dude...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

The "exclusive to Verizon" comment makes me say no chance.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

imperivm said:


> It's a phone, dude...


Haha, not to me... I buy a new phone every 3 to 4 months (GNex actually lasted me 6 months







) , so full price usually. I'm a huge tech nut...

Moto build quality + moto radios + Nexus support is something I've been dreaming of since the OG Droid.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Haha, not to me... I buy a new phone every 3 to 4 months (GNex actually lasted me 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
I'm not really dissatisfied with the Gnex. Besides my OG Droid, its been the most fun device I've owned. 7 Phones since the Droid. 3 of which were Motorola. I actually use my phone to talk. Not just tinker. But the Moto phones, locked bootloader or not, just seemed to have a slight edge over the other OEMs, IMO. 
Im not the crack flasher that I used to be, but I do still like to keep current on available features. I've been fortunate that all phones I've had never were plagued by the little annoyances that other users have had.....faulty power buttons, USB port problems, screen issues etc.
All that said, I would easily pay $1000 for a high-end...state of the art Moto Nexus. I can accept its technology would be almost obsolete in less than a year. But that's the price you pay to have/want the best of the best. 
Fully agreed....Moto build quality + radios + Nexus status/support would be as close to a dream phone that I could imagine.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Check droid life, they had a post up yesterday about this, it seems pretty bogus to say the least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Rumor threads merged. I think we went nearly a week without having to merge another one lol


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Haha, not to me... I buy a new phone every 3 to 4 months (GNex actually lasted me 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man I am with you on that. The OG Droid was one of the most well built phones ever, It was the first smart phone I owned that felt smart...


----------



## IN8skill (Feb 16, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Man I am with you on that. The OG Droid was one of the most well built phones ever, It was the first smart phone I owned that felt smart...


Maybe your just getting dumber

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

+1 on a Moto Nexus. Unlike some here, I love my GNexus and haven't had any problems, other than the fact that the battery life just sucks(hopefully project roadrunner will actually help a bit). But I would absolutely love for Moto do a Nexus with the razr maxx battery. That's probably the only thing that would get me to go and buy a new phone full price. As it is, I have no problem holding on to my GNex for a while. Phone still runs just as good as it did out of the box.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

gwhiz377 said:


> ...(hopefully project roadrunner will actually help a bit)...


http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/05/rumor-android-4-2-to-introduce-enhanced-google-now-project-roadrunner-new-play-store-and-more/


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well....that sucks.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Haha, not to me... I buy a new phone every 3 to 4 months (GNex actually lasted me 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too. Also I feel that LG should stick to making dishwashers....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

razorloves said:


> http://www.droid-lif...store-and-more/


Boooo!!!

I was kinda skeptical because of the name, but I was still hoping something like that was going to happen. Didn't know it was confirmed fake until you posted that though


----------



## Royboo (Jul 5, 2012)

Happy Halloween everybody!

_/*KingBoo*\_
+^""*Gnex*""^+
\_|¤DroidX¤|_/


----------

